#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-18
<jdeslip> anyone around for the meeting?
<rww> \o
<jdeslip> The Agenda is currently empty.  though we did mentiok the picnic is coming up last time
<jdeslip> Ok, well I guess we will see if there are amy annoumcements and they ajourn until next time
<rww> I can do an entertaining dance if you'd like. Apart from that, I have nothing either ;(
<jdeslip> ok - the linux picnic is Aug 27 and indont think there is a strict registration deadline.  so next meeting is fine
<jdeslip> so... any other annoukcements?
<jdeslip> OkieDokie Meeting Begins - Meeting Ends
<eps> huh?
<rww> eps: you missed the meeting. it was very long and involved a lot of discussions about varied things.
<rww> (one of these phrases is not a lie)
<eps> Grumble, grumble. I blame Carmageddon.
<jdeslip> might have been the only meeting where everyone agreed on everything though
 * pleia2 schedule fail
<pleia2> sorry, I completely forgot
<rww> that's okay, so did everyone else
<eps> No reports on Ubuntu Developer Week?
<eps> No excitement about the impending release of 10.04.3 LTS?
<rww> I was at about half of it. UDW was as interesting as usual.
<rww> Nobody cares about point releases :P
<eps> No awesome plans for the Linux Picnic?
<pleia2> dholbach wrote some summaries from UDW on http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/
<pleia2> oh, I never added the picnic page to the project page, oops
<pleia2> well, it's coming together here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20
<pleia2> (adding it to the projects page now)
<grantbow> I had pizza with sbay.org and Ian last night too but we didn't discuss the Picnic.
<pleia2> we've done it a couple of times, I don't think there is a whole lot to discuss (at least not until next month)
 * MarkDude would like to announce that Severed Fifth ROCKED hardcore at Bay Area Metal Fest \m/
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> Not FOSS directly, but still worthy of announcement
<rww> Free and Open Source Screaming
<pleia2> I tent to concur
<pleia2> tend too
<jdeslip> sorry announcement period is over.  you will have to just proclaim that markdude
<pleia2> on G+
<rww> in a hangout
<grantbow> and it's not FOSS so maybe in -offtopic? j/k
<jdeslip> would join but is pn tablet away from house
<jdeslip> (also explains typos)
<pleia2> :)
 * MarkDude could not resist :D 
<pleia2> jdeslip: MJ got me an android cookie cutter!
<pleia2> I shall make android cookies for the linux picnic
<eps> Green dough or green icing? ;-)
<MarkDude> Yay.
<pleia2> you can cookie cut gingerbread right?
<grantbow> pleia2: I saw the tweet about the cookie cutter :-)
<MarkDude> yes
<pleia2> ok, maybe gingerbread android cookies because it's funny
<pleia2> sugar cookies are easier though
<MarkDude> Gingerbread androids, om noms
<MarkDude> Geek humor and snacks +1
<pleia2> eps: I'm thinking green icing :)
<pleia2> but if I do sugar cookies I could do both...
<MarkDude> +1
<jbermudes> Has anyone ever had their .bashrc file interpret a colon in a path declaration as a literal colon instead of a delimiter?
<grantbow> will a \ escape work in that case?
<jbermudes> grantbow:  it's escaping it when it shouldn't
<grantbow> oh, the other way... hmm...
<icarus81> Good evening
<philipballew> icarus81, good evening
<icarus81> How are you. I didn't think anybody was here.
<grantbow> jbermudes: man bash has the answer. Try single quotes.
<philipballew> icarus81, why didnt you think anyone was?
<grantbow> icarus81: IRC has different ways of talking. People aren't always looking at the channel but will read the logs and answer questions if you have them so just ask.
<grantbow> or the mail list
<jbermudes> grantbow: That'd still make it literal... but I think I figured it out. It was a custom environment variable, and only PATH and a few other special ones know that colon is a separator
<icarus81> oh ok. I just had a question about my ati Video card. It keeps randomly freezing.  I installed both the ATI driver and the restricted ubuntu driver both seem to have the same problem.
<icarus81> I just looking for advice. In what direction to go next its really anoying to be surfing and all of a sudden have the computer freeze on you.
<jbermudes> icarus81: Do you have any proprietary drivers installed?
<icarus81> Yes, Now I do.
<jbermudes> But what about when it crashed?
<jbermudes> Oh, I see what you mean... and do you know what model?
<icarus81> The Card is  http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/amd-radeon-hd-6000/hd-6450/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6450-overview.aspx
<icarus81> I used this page http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide (mentioned on ATI site)  to install the driver correctly.
<jbermudes> Is Maverick your first version or did it used to work in an earlier one?
<icarus81> I am pretty sure this is a fresh 10.10 install
<icarus81> is there anyway I could check?
<jbermudes> But is this the first time using ubuntu with this machine? In other words, perhaps in an earlier version it worked, but then you wiped clean and tried 10.10
<icarus81> I just got this card 2 weeks ago.
<icarus81> The old one (ATI) worked find the fan just came loose and it became noisy and annoying.
<grantbow> could the crashing be a heat problem?
<icarus81> It might be but it crashed when I have been browsing online
<icarus81> like just reading reddit
<icarus81> I don't see a temp monitor in ATI catalyst.
<jbermudes> How often does it crash?
<jbermudes> And when you say freezing, the screen freezes? Or does the system become unresponsive (caps lock light wont toggle, etc.)
<icarus81> unresponsive it flashes really quick then the mouse freezes and I loose all control
<icarus81> it happens randomly. It happend twice yestarday.
<jbermudes> I wonder if it might be fixed in 11.04
<jbermudes> Is there a reason you're still on 10.10?
<philipballew> How did the meeting go?
<rww> philipballew: shortly
<joshk_> so i need some help hooking up a printer to my computer running ubuntu 10.10
<jyo> Man, not a fan of the Mac OS X Terminal..
<pleia2> I didn't love if the few times I've had to use it either
<nhaines> It'd be better if I could middle-click.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-19
<pleia2> updated wiki pages for meeting, since our meeting last night consisted of the following I decided to just skip it in past meetings: < jdeslip> OkieDokie Meeting Begins - Meeting Ends
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 17th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 31st, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<jdeslip> One day, I will get it right the first time...
<MarkDude> So who is going to OSCON? I need to know if anyone wants to help at Ubuntu Local Team table
<MarkDude> We have oregon and washington folks there
 * MarkDude just found out his talk was accepted for Ohio Linux Fest
<pleia2> nhaines is doing a session on Ubuntu Hours over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat in a few minutes :)
<nhaines> Oh, that's right, I am!  :)
<BrightAmbition> hello all
<nhaines> BrightAmbition: hello
<philipballew> nhaines, how'd the meeting go for you? I was in class so couldnt see it. I was gonna red the logs tonight
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-20
<philipballew> hackers beware http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/fbi-raids-suspected-anonymous-hackers-york-182545511.html
<philipballew> how did the meeting go sunday?
<pleia2> philipballew: didn't have one
<pleia2> no agenda items, we'll pick up next time
<philipballew> alright, any other team activities besides meetings coming up?
<philipballew> the global jams are like 7-8 weeks away
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california has upcoming stuff, scroll down to the bottom
<pleia2> I don't think anyone has started plans for the global jam
<pleia2> it's over labor day weekend :(
 * pleia2 is usually off having adventures on long weekends
<philipballew> pleia2, come to sd all weekend and the socal group will have one you can crash
<philipballew> haha
<pleia2> it's tempting actually, I haven't been to the sd zoo yet
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects
<pleia2> a OneiricGlobalJam page should probably be made
<philipballew> pleia2, was there 3 months ago. all day trip and you see nothing new
<philipballew> *nothing old i measn
<pleia2> there are northern white rhinos!
<philipballew> its a giant rainforest there as well
<philipballew> there are! there really cool!
<pleia2> there are only 7 in the whole world :(
<pleia2> 2 in SD, 1 in Czech Republic and 4 at a reserve in Kenya
<pleia2> also, pandas :)
<philipballew> the sd zoo is nice, and there are beautiful places to stay as well all along the harber there.
<pleia2> I've wanted to go to the SD zoo since I was a kid, I remember on my first graphical computer we had an SD Zoo cdrom that had all kinds of pictures and things
<philipballew> there are so many animals there. its amazing they can have so many.
<pleia2> anyway, coming down there for labor day is certainly a possibility, I'll run it by MJ and see what he thinks
<pleia2> then we can do a global jam :D
<philipballew> that would be a sweet idea. the people from la would probably come down then. perhaps darkwing knows some good places
<pleia2> looks like flights down are about $200, not bad
<philipballew> thats not bad, what airline?
<pleia2> united, continental, usairways (probably co-chairs)
<philipballew> oh nice! yeah sd is a cool airport, right next to downtown
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> for sure
<pleia2> when do you go back to sd, end of august?
<philipballew> yeah, school starts like the 29th i beleive
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> or something to that affect
 * philipballew should look into that as missing the first day might not go over we
<philipballew> ll
<philipballew> to everyone here! reminder, thursday evening, the sac Ubuntu hour is going to be going down. be there or be square! a nice drive from the bay area wouldn't hurt for all you bay area folks as well
<philipballew> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1074/detail/
 * kdub_ was at the san diego zoo saturday
<pleia2> kdub_: aw, jealous :)
<pleia2> I'm doing a "working with other groups" session for community week over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat if anyone is interested in attending :) (I feature some california projects! yay us!)
<jyo> Ubuntu Hour at 7p tomorrow in Mt. View, right?
<rww> allegedly!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-21
<nhaines> pleia2: how'd it go?
<pleia2> nhaines: went well I think! I managed to drag people in so it didn't feel like I was talking to a ghost town ;)
<MarkDude> Sry I was not able to participate. I am on CLS and OSCON now-. I was wondering what I have done wrong with the CA ML
<MarkDude> I sent to Ubuntus Oregon and Washington
<MarkDude> and CA, and only their lists got it
<MarkDude> rww helped me on this before, I thought mark @gk was accepted
<pleia2> your mail came through fine, larry replied
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-July/001765.html
<pleia2> see, it's in the archives :)
<MarkDude> Why yes it is
 * MarkDude checked earlier and it was not
<pleia2> I don't know how they update their list archives, might be a cron job or something that's only run at certain times
<MarkDude> Pay no attention to the guy getting hectic for a 36 hour countdown
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> :)
<jyo> pleia2: Mt. View Ubuntu Hour on for tomorrow?
<pleia2> jyo: as far as I know, yes, but you can confirm with jtatum
<jyo> Ah. Thanks!
<jtatum> rumors of tomorrow's mountain view ubuntu hour are true! email forthcoming
<philipballew> roseville ubuntu hour as well!
<philipballew> who runs the twitter page. I need to have the roseville ubuntu hour tweet sent out?
<rww> pleia2 has access to it, I think.
<pleia2> a bunch of people do, iheartubuntu usually handles the hour announcements
<pleia2> I can do it though
<philipballew> i can text dave easily
<philipballew> if that needs to be
<philipballew> or if i was given access do it to? unless thats bad. haha
<pleia2> I've got it
<philipballew> sweet!
<pleia2> 6pm tonight?
<philipballew> I think thats when i set it for yeah
<pleia2> just confirming the loco directory is correct :) thanks
<philipballew> lol. I know your busy, but if anyone in the bay wants to come up, feel free to!
<philipballew> haha, take a weekend trip to tahoe and stop on your way up
 * pleia2 sends out one for mt view too
<philipballew> I see to many people from the bay stopping in this town every weekend to spend the weekend in tahoe. haha. nice place though
<pleia2> boo, posterous is acting up
<akk> Tahoe is a bit cooler than the central valley in midsummer ... no offense. :)
<philipballew> haha, akk if anyone wants to ever go, i have a cabin i rent out. where in the C.V. are you?
<akk> I'm not in the central valley, except when I drive through it ...
<akk> (and then I"m not on IRC, 'cause I"m not cool and modern like some people)
<philipballew> oh, haha. I drove from here to so cal last weekend. TO HOT! i also lack the smart phones and cell phone internet, :)
<akk> Roseville is in the CV, no? I was explaining why people might rather go to Tahoe than Roseville in July.
<akk> yeah, we got our car's AC "fixed" the day before we drove SJ-LA, and of course the "fix" didn't quite work.
<akk> What is it about AC that it always breaks when you're driving on trips up/down I5? Happened on the way to OSCON once too.
<philipballew> for sure. there is an in in out here in auburn. its the last in in out before reno. I go there on weekends and always see people who well. just look like they dont belong if you will
<akk> And then again the "fix" by the useless mechanic in Portland didn't fix anything, so we had no AC on the way back.
<pleia2> there is goes, tweets are out :)
<pleia2> (and identica, and facebook)
<philipballew> you goin to oscon this time? akk
<akk> no, can't, schedule problems
<philipballew> me to akk, there are not really any other conventions besides that and scale around
<philipballew> thanks pleia2 !
<akk> philipballew: No big linux confs. But there are small ones happening fairly often, and sometimes it's hard to find out about them.
 * philipballew has retweetd as well
<philipballew> the bay area has a few correct?
<akk> philipballew: back in -- May, I think it was? -- there were nonstop conferences in the bay area (most of them free!) for about 6 weeks.
<akk> Then ... nothing for months.
<akk> but some more coming up, codecamp and some google coding thing that's already filled up and I forget what else
<philipballew> in sd there is a linux bassed network security confrence i will go to. torcon in ortober, and that is all
<philipballew> google coding sounds fun
<akk> People keep trying to start websites that track tech confs,
<akk> with the result that now it's just as hard to keep up with all the partial tech conf websites as it was to keep up with the tech confs. :)
<akk> (it's even harder if you're trying to hear about them early so you can make a proposal)
<philipballew> what would you like to do a proposal on?
<akk> Depends on the conf, obviously -- a talk for a javascript conf would be different from a python one would be different from privacy camp etc.
<philipballew> haha, its true, so you are a programmer i see
<akk> yeah, though I don't always talk about programming
<akk> though I've been doing that more, partly because confs prefer advanced geeky talks and partly to show that yes, there are women developers giving talks.
<akk> Beginner talks are actually more fun -- it's easier to be entertaining and lively talking about concepts than when explaining a page of code.
<philipballew> i agree. i went to a talk on python once and though i understood it, i wasnt as excited about that as just a simple talk on vim, vs emac. witch made me laugh
<akk> It's possible to be funny on advanced geeky subjects -- the best OSCON preso I went to year before last was on the SMTP (email sending) protocol.
<akk> It was hilarious (and still educational), believe it or not.
<philipballew> it takes more then just knowing the subject but also good communation skills i gueess
<philipballew> *guess
<akk> Yes, it's really hard to make a techy subject funny and still communicate good info.
<philipballew> I was offered a while back to give a talk on ubuntu, i still need to talk to the lug and set that up.
<akk> I try -- I know I'm not as good as some of my speaking idols but I think I'm making progress.
<philipballew> read up on good communication or public speaking. :)
<akk> I've been in Toastmasters for 7+ years -- trust me, I do a lot of reading and practicing.
<philipballew> nice, ive thought about going to one of those. worth it?
<akk> oh yes, very much so!
<akk> It made a huge difference in my speaking.
<akk> In a few weeks I have a 1-day class in javascript for high school girls, and I'm trying to figure out how to do interactive sessions
<akk> like "program a person to do something" to illustrate how programming works
<akk> which lots of people talk about in theory but nobody seems to write about how you really do that
<philipballew> social coding?
<akk> I don't know what that is.
<philipballew> its like hacking someones mind to do something
<akk> That sounds a lot more subtle than what you'd do with a roomful of high school first-time programmers.
<philipballew> haha, i understand. my hs tought basic as a first language
<philipballew> do you still give talks on gimp?
<philipballew> basic is okay, but I would never use it seriously for much
<akk> Last year I gave a lot of gimp scripting talks. Haven't given any basic gimp user talks in a while.
<akk> I've been thinking maybe it's been long enough that I can start proposing them again.
<akk> (confs don't seem to want a topic they've already had in the last few years)
<philipballew> i have had a lot of people ask me about it. well. would you wait till 2.8?
<akk> I might, for conference talks (where I can't give one again for N years afterward)
<akk> though not for local talks -- I'm happy to give local gimp talks any time.
<philipballew> haha, you live in a nice area for that. it seems gimp would be non-geekey enough to get a good audience then
<raginkestrel> akk: I have just started using Gimp for a website that I am designing.  What is the best way to learn more about the program?
<philipballew> raginkestrel, there are good books on gimp i have seen?
<akk> Like miiiiine! :)
<akk> http://gimpbook.com
<raginkestrel> Awesome. I will check out the site now.
<akk> If you don't want to buy a book, there are lots of links on my site to online tutorials.
<seidos> philipballew: the ppl in #gimp are helpful too
<akk> I'd say, do tutorials for a while, and if you find yourself wanting to understand things better, a book will probably help.
<akk> At least, that's the way I went. And yes, #gimp (on irc.gimp.org) is helpful. I don't know anything about the one here on freenode.
<raginkestrel> I like having a book as well.  It tends to explain more than tutorials.
<akk> I started with "Grokking the GIMP" (gimp-savvy.com)
<akk> which is a great book, but the UI is way out of date (it's based on gimp 1.x).
<raginkestrel> If you give a local talk will you publish on the mailing list?
<akk> On ubuntu-california? That might be sort of off-topic.
<akk> Have to go, back in an hour or two ...
<raginkestrel> Thanks for your help everyone.  I have got a few good leads here!
<philipballew> raginkestrel, sweet!
<raginkestrel> One more question.  Is this channel open for all topics or just topics strictly related to loco events?
<seidos> raginkestrel:  not really sure.  i am hesitant to bring up all kinds of weird stuff, but mostly because i imagine people in the channel giving me funny looks and slowly wandering away from me
<nhaines> raginkestrel: it's focused on LoCo stuff (not just events) but general chatter's fine too.  Just remember that this channel is logged and publically archived.
<raginkestrel> seidos: lol, I was worried about that too.
<raginkestrel> nhaines: Is this basically where California members hang out, or more official?
<nhaines> raginkestrel: It's officially the California Local Community Team IRC Channel, but no one here bites and anyone is welcome anyway.
<raginkestrel> I caught Jono Bacon's presentation this morning and he recommended joining.  However, the loco website recommends getting in touch before joining.  Who do I get in touch with?
<pleia2> sometimes we talk about our cats (or turtles)
<pleia2> being here is "getting in touch" :)
<pleia2> hello!
<raginkestrel> Hello!  I will now go to Launchpad and join.
<jono> I like turtles :-)
<raginkestrel> jono, I have a pond and need a couple of turtles to keep fish under control.
<jono> :-)\
<jono> :-)
<raginkestrel> All right, it appears that I am now a member.  Now what?
<seidos> saw turtles @ the exploratorium on tuesday
<seidos> suckers are deceptively fast when they want to be
<nhaines> pleia2: I just downloaded Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS and threw the ISOs on my NAS drive here at work.
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> 5.75GB is an easier download at work!  :)
<raginkestrel> I have been personally advocating Ubuntu.  How do I learn more about troubleshooting and the command line.  I am a little worried that I will have a configuring issue on someone elses computer and not know how to deal with it?
<nhaines> And it looks like a coworker just got Ubuntu 11.04 installed on his Macbook.
<seidos> raginkestrel: best way is probably to get your hands on someone's "cheat sheet", but there is also a program i heard about called "cli companion" written in python
<raginkestrel> seidos, where can I get a "cheat sheet" or do I just need to get to know people here better?
<seidos> raginkestrel: i'd give you mine, but it's on a hdd that i don't have access to right now
<seidos> i want to post it on my site, along with two other "projects"
<raginkestrel> seidos: No worries.  I have learned a lot in the last three months between the forums and irc.
<seidos> no worries no worries \o/
 * philipballew waves to seidos 
 * seidos waves back
<seidos> ttyl all
<pleia2> http://blog.grossmeier.net/2011/07/21/moving-to-sf-working-with-cc/ \o/
<pleia2> we steal more ubuntu people!
<pleia2> (sorry michigan)
<quicksilver_> "Oracle today announced it's completed the acquisition of K-Splice, dropping support for Redhat, CentOS, and SUSE, and closing doors to new customers. Unless of course you want to become a Oracle Linux Premier Support subscriber — then it comes as standard."
<quicksilver_> [/slashdot]
<pleia2> remember the days when oracle wasn't completely evil? those were the days
<quicksilver_> Good placement of the word "completely"
<pleia2> yeah, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a time when they weren't at least a little evil
<pleia2> but you know, back in the day, biggest database player in the world supports their product on linux, cool cool
<broder> uh, i know hte ksplice guys personally
<broder> i don't think i've seen any evidence that they were dropping support for non-oracle products
<broder> i assume people are getting worked up over "The combination of Ksplice technology and Oracle Linux Premier Support is expected to be the only enterprise Linux provider that can offer zero downtime updates"
<broder> but ksplice can continue to sell RHEL, etc. updates without contradicting that statement
<broder> since the updates wouldn't be coming from the EL provider
<broder> (also, seirously, for crying out loud, you link to the wikipedia article but mis-capitalize and mis-hyphenate "Ksplice"?)
<pleia2> yeah, it would be sad if the aquisition meant that ksplice itself stopped being developed outside of oracle (which would kinda be hard to prevent)
<broder> anyway, i can't back this up with facts, because my friends at ksplice don't seem to be on any form of im at the moment
<broder> but they're certainly not evil, even if oracle is
<pleia2> I don't think anyone said they were, it's all oracle
<pleia2> oracle has been making a mess of open source all year
<broder> actually, looks like lwn got a quote from an e-mail jeff sent out: http://lwn.net/Articles/452498/
<akk> It's strange -- oracle had done some good pro-linux things prior to buying sun, then suddenly they turn around and start acting goofy.
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> Admittedly sun always acted goofy and inconsistent about open source, so maybe the sun goofiness combined with the oracle huge-corporationness.
<pleia2> that's been my assumption
<jyo> but guys, they donated OOo to Apache so we're all cool now. :P
<pleia2> jyo: it only took a major fork and loss of all their contributors!
<pleia2> "well this is useless now, here apache"
<jyo> go go license incompatibility
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-22
<nUboon2Age> jtatum are you coming to UH:MV tonight?
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Hour: Mountain view is in the house! jtatum, aayditya, pleia2, jyo, Ubuntulo_, phillipballew, Shakata|Home, mpontillo,jyo, gueriLlaPunk, MarkDude, YokoZar,broder
<nUboon2Age> vsayer^
<nUboon2Age> crashsysystems ^
<philipballew> enjoying the ubuntu hour in sacramento!
<nUboon2Age> tonight castro street in Mountain View is blocked off so you HAVE TO TAKE A DIFFERENT SSTREET if you are driving. you could park north of Central and walk if you are coming via Alma/
<nUboon2Age> Central and if you're coming from El Camino take a side street
<nUboon2Age> phillipballew how's UH:Sac going?
<jtatum> egads
<jtatum> that drive was terrible
<pleia2> I know jyo was planning on coming and he's driving
<philipballew> nUboon2Age, oh you know... well i'm here.
<jtatum> central was awful
 * MarkDude is packing to leave for CLS in morning
<MarkDude> Just rented car, and am going to pick up
 * philipballew thinks MarkDude is gonna have fun...
<nUboon2Age> pleia2 jyo just made it. ;-)  He gave me a little penguin which I'll photo and upload and upload to FB
<pleia2> aaah yay it's an he.net penguin!!
<pleia2> I am jealous :)
<nUboon2Age> i uploaded the pinguin photos to FB
<nUboon2Age> james jtatum is laughing at me because i just barely heard of GoglePlus
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it's the new shiny thing!
<nUboon2Age> i guess i'll have to check it out
<nUboon2Age> rdoes anyone know about how diaspora is going
<pleia2> it's still invite only
<nUboon2Age> pleia2 , jyo says he'll try to get you a pinguin too. ;-)
<pleia2> is he working over there now?
<nUboon2Age> he's working at Hurricane Electric
<pleia2> woohoo, congrats jyo!
<nUboon2Age> okay UH:Mountain View has left the building.  ;-)   Good night  y'all
<jyo> pleia2: Yes, I will try to get you a penguin asap.
<nUboon2Age> philipballew how was it?
<philipballew> someone here might know this, if I want to set a static local ip for a server whats a good address to give it?
<jtatum> it has to be in the range of the network
<jtatum> what's your router (gateway addr) and subnet mask?
<philipballew> i need to remember the command to see that. if something i think
<philipballew> nvm ill just do ifconfig
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649714/ jtatum
<jtatum> ok. this shows your IP and subnet mask. see them?
<jtatum> the gateway you can get by running route
<rww> I'll put a dollar on it being 192.168.1.1 though ;)
<philipballew> its gonna be a little higher. if i beleive. its a weird setup at the house im currently at
<jtatum> usually a good bet rww :)
<philipballew> i have 2 other routers with default 1.1
<philipballew> then i put ddwrt and changed them all up
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649715/
<philipballew> route ^
<jtatum> philipballew: that machine looks like it has no gateway addr - so no internet connection
<jtatum> and
<jtatum> is that even the … hmm
<jtatum> i'm feeling confused :)
<philipballew> i saw that tocrap!
<philipballew> \thats from my laptop
<jtatum> that says wlan0, but the output of ifconfig said eth0
<philipballew> i had the wrong tab
<jtatum> ah ok :)
<philipballew> i had the tab with ssh running i forgot to go back to. haha
<jtatum> thought maybe i gave some bad advice
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649717/
<philipballew> ^the real route
<jtatum> that shows the gateway as "home" - so ping home would reveal the addr
<jtatum> you need to pick a number that the router is unlikely to give out via dhcp. (assuming you don't just exclude it right now)
<philipballew> philip@philipserver1:~$ ping home
<philipballew> PING home.gateway.2wire.net (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jtatum> so if it's indeed 192.168.1.1, i usually go for the high side, like 192.168.1.249ish
<jtatum> ooh! look at that rww, you would have lost the buck
<philipballew> haha and i was gonna use this guide to change it to static http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<jtatum> well, you've gathered a lot of that info now. you have the gateway addr, the subnet mask
<philipballew> what about the brodcast and network?
<jtatum> i think i see the broadcast in your ifconfig :)
<jtatum> and the network seems to be in route :) (line 2)
<philipballew> ah, i know that... brain fart. haha. time to get some vi goin. its my editior of choice
<jtatum> good deal :)
<philipballew> thanks for the info jtatum
<philipballew> !
<jtatum> any time
<jtatum> good on you for doin' some experimenting :)
<philipballew> now i think im gonna see how odd of an address i can give it
<philipballew> tinkering never hurts
<jtatum> ya
<jtatum> can always try to ping it first - although no ping reply is not a guarantee that the addr is free
<philipballew> i might see if i can stop my router from assigning it
<nhaines> pleia2: hey, is it hot enough for you over there?
<philipballew> nhaines, perhaps san fran has made her not used to the rest of the country! haha :)
<sn9> it has that effect
<nhaines> It's going to be in the 90's this weekend.
<philipballew> 90's in sac as well
<philipballew> it was in the 70's here last week, people were pitting their uggs back on and i ran into people from the bay telling me they cant stand this heat as 73 was too hot
<philipballew> whenever I install ubuntu it asks if i want to use lvm, what would a reason for using that be? is there a reason a home user needs it?
<pleia2> nhaines: it's horrible :)
 * pleia2 hides in hotel room
<philipballew> pleia2, the hotter the better!
<pleia2> crazy person!
 * philipballew wishes he knew something besides 100 dagree summers
<pleia2> it's down to 99 w/ heat index of 111
<pleia2> from 104/120 :)
<philipballew> hows the humidity?
<pleia2> 44%
<philipballew> that is pretty bad
<pleia2> yes
<philipballew> at least a dry heat like ca you dont have to feel like you just took a shower
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ah, the northeast :)
<philipballew> i go to n.e. every few summers to visit relatives. its a nice place. cool accents and people in the part of the country your in
<pleia2> it's wicked hot here!
<philipballew> http://zedomax.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/solar-cap.gif  here, this will solve your troubles!
<pleia2> haha :P
<nhaines> philipballew: typically, if you don't know why you would run LVM, you don't want to use it.
<nhaines> But it's used for combining hard drives together to make one volume for various reasons.
<pleia2> also nice if you need flexibility in partition sizes (growing and shrinking) and it's nice for VMs
<philipballew> well i'm just re-installing xubuntu.
<philipballew> pretty simple
<philipballew> i'm gonna hook it up wirelessly and setting up ssh. never done that before. should be the same
<kdub> go is a pretty cool language
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-16
<pleia2> running quiteb
<pleia2> late
<pleia2> may have meeting at 730 instead ;)
 * pleia2 heading home from grocery
<scientes> cool, meeting coming up!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 16 02:20:49 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hello california friends :)
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12July15
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12July15 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> nothing really on our agenda
<pleia2> #topic Announcements, comments, brainstorming, anything else
<pleia2> several folks are at OSCON right now
<pleia2> I know MarkDude and philipballew went up, and bkerensa and the Oregon team are running an Ubuntu booth :)
<pleia2> I'll be heading up for just the last couple days
<pleia2> anyone have anything they want to talk about?
<pleia2> our last SF Ubuntu Hour was pretty lean, just two of us summertime :)
<akk> Hey, everybody, have fun at OSCON!
<pleia2> thanks akk!
<pleia2> in early Septmeber we'll be working with BerkeleyLUG and Partimus on the Solano Stroll again http://www.solanoavenueassn.org/strol.htm
<darthrobot> Title: [Solano Stroll street festival & parade |Berkeley & Albany CA]
<eps> Y'know, I haven't heard anything about a Linux Picnic this year.
<pleia2> eps: it's not happening
<pleia2> no one reserved the back back in february
<eps> Eek. So, what? At 21, Linux has finally grown up and moved out of its parents basement?
<akk> bummer!
<pleia2> 21, maybe the picnic is being held in an undisclosed bar :)
<eps> If MarkDude were here, we could probably put together a Geeknic for the date the Linux Picnic would have landed on.
<pleia2> Alison Chaiken expressed interest in trying to help make it happen next year, so I might throw my hat in for that too
<pleia2> maybe we can see about roping him in for a geeknic in late august :)
<pleia2> anyone have any other thoughts?
<jyo> Mt. View Ubuntu Hour is on Thursday, I think.
<pleia2> ah yes, 3rd thursday :)
<pleia2> not in the loco team portal yet, but jtatum usually sends out a mail too
<pleia2> ok, I guess we can wrap things up yet
 * eps wants to gripe about the sad state of nVidia proprietary drivers
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 16 02:36:43 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-07-16-02.20.moin.txt
<pleia2> ok, onward with the griping!
<pleia2> I don't even know if I'm using my nvidia card on my firewall anymore, I kept switching between it and the intel onboard as one sucked and another worked
<eps> 12.04 "upgraded" to xorg 1.11, but nVidia didn't catch up until about two months later
<pleia2> (I only use the graphics for basic stuff)
<pleia2> ah, fun :\
<akk> I'm sticking to intel lately, though they're making it hard since they're also making chips that have no linux driver.
<eps> The usual strategy of backporting fixes doesn't work in cases like this.
<eps> nVidia's current releases are listed here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Unix Drivers Portal Page]
<pleia2> my current desktop has some cheap ATI card
<pleia2> like $20 from newegg
<eps> nvidia-current in precise _should_ be updated to 295.95, which is the *supported* Long Lived Branch
<eps> Instead, it's stuck at 295.40. So precise users aren't getting any of the bug fixes.
<Darkwing> Dang, I just missed the meeting...
<Darkwing> Hey everyone... I have a bit of an annoucement that I'll be sending to the ML too.
<eps> The Legacy driver for next-most-recent nVidia cards didn't work at all when precise shipped.
<Darkwing> I'll be stepping down from the leadership position within the Loco.
<Darkwing> In a couple weeks I'll be moving to Indiana.
<eps> 173.14.35 is current -- and is used for nvidia-173 in quantal
<eps> But precise is stuck at 173.14.30, again depriving users of the vendor's fixes
<Darkwing> install the vesa, purge nvidia, install nvidia and purge vesa
<eps> The standard repositories *should* have the supported drivers; you don't want to be told "I'm sorry, we fixed that already."
<eps> This gives Ubuntu a bad reputation, and that for us is a marketing problem.
<Darkwing> You would think... This has been an issue with repositories in ubuntu for a while.
<eps> nouveau is *not* an acceptable alternative to the proprietary drivers.
<Darkwing> Not even close.
<eps> There are packages that track upstreams, e.g. Firefox.
<Darkwing> this is why I'm happy that my laptop has intel
<eps> nVidia needs to rise to that level.
<Darkwing> yes, but an app is different than something that is moduled into the kernel
<eps> So what? If you're using proprietary drivers, you have to trust your upstream.
<eps> It isn't possible to backport fixes.
<eps> You can't ask mainstream users to compile from source, nor point them at PPAs.
<Darkwing> I agree 110% this is why a rolling release IMO would be better in the long run.
<eps> I appreciate what Intel does, but it's not reasonable to tell people "you must buy Intel or you aren't welcome at our table."
<eps> There are basically only three choices. My experience has been that Intel and nVidia both make products that work. ATI, not so much.
<Darkwing> Yeah, I like what nVidia does is highend but, I perfer intel
<eps> I also understand there's pushback from the Stallmanists.
<eps> Hardwarewise, I prefer nVidia. I would like to be able to choose Ubuntu, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to play nicely with others.
<Darkwing> The problem is simple, people are not used to building for the "just users" people
<Darkwing> Like, the ones who do nothing else other than use it.
<eps> Ubuntu is positioned as an end user product.
<Darkwing> Untill we start building our mindsets directed toward them... We will have these issues.
<Darkwing> Yes and no.
<Darkwing> We are far along with it but, there is still the "give back" mindset
<Darkwing> ** "must give back"
<eps> No, we have to be pragmatic here.
<eps> If I wanted to be straightjacketed, I'd stick with Apple hardware.
<Darkwing> I'm not saying that... But, there is an expectation that isn't as good.
<eps> What's next? Treat AMD CPUs as second-class citizens? We wouldn't do that.
<eps> nVidia's products are widely adopted. If this were something unusual, then you could make the argument that it's too much trouble.
<eps> I don't want to get into a Coke vs. Pepsi argument. That's for end users to decide for themselves.
<eps> Ubuntu has enough detractors as it is; they don't need to be given any more ammunition.
<eps> The bottom line is, we should be building updated packages, testing them, and if they pass muster, those should be going into -updates.
<eps> I can't think of anything else to add.
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> I'm with ya
<eps> Maybe you can help revitalize the Indiana Loco?
 * pleia2 searches for a portland hotel room
<eps> www.travelportland.com
<pleia2> yeah, already used that ;)
<pleia2> ones exist, just trying to fine one that's not awful or too painfully far
<eps> Public transit is free in downtown Portland. The MAX doesn't suck. www.trimet.org
<bkerensa> pleia2: ;) I have something for you from Jono when you arrive
<pleia2> bkerensa: ah, the suspense! :)
<pleia2> have fun tomorrow, good luck with the booth!
<scientes> whens the meeting?
<pleia2> scientes: we already had the meeting
<scientes> oh damn i missed it again
<scientes> eps, re: nvidia-current, i even moved to 302 or what-not, and my card was still totally broken, it broke a month before precise release
<scientes> so i just use nouveau which blows on this card
<eps> Unfortunately, nVidia's forums are down at the moment.
<Darkwing> eps: Yeah, I've already been in contact with the co-founders. They are looking forward to turning it over to someone.
<bkerensa> philipballew_: sup
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you not found one yet?
<bkerensa> a hotel?
<pleia2> bkerensa: I didn't try very hard :) now looking
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> there, rooms
<pleia2> staying near the airport first night, and a hotel downtown for thurs and fri
<bkerensa> pleia2: you come in Wednesday right?
<pleia2> bkerensa: wednesday night, so I won't really be around until Thursday morning
<pleia2> (I have work Mon-Wed)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ping me if you need any directions or such
<bkerensa> MAX is much easier than BART :P
<bkerensa> and safer
<pleia2> thanks :)
<bkerensa> Cabs are usually very expensive
<bkerensa> koolhead17 paid $30 to go a couple blocks
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I actually have to get to another hotel thursday morning before the conference, so I might just cab it from one hotel to another since I'll have luggage :\
<bkerensa> Try to get RadioCab
<pleia2> ok
<bkerensa> not Broadway Cab ever.... they have non-english speaking somali drivers mostly who will take you on a ride
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> so that's the one koolhead17 took? :)
<bkerensa> I think he just took a flat rate one
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> They have some that are flat rate to downtown
<pleia2> a cabby in NYC took me for a ride once (during HOPE actually), but I was only out $20 so it wasn't a huge deal coming from Philly where that would have been normal
<pleia2> I didn't realize until later that I had overpaid
<bkerensa> heh... I'm local and a Broadway cab took me and my fiancee a city in the wrong direction when we asked to simply go to our local mall... We asked several times for him to pull over so we could call another cab
<bkerensa> in the end it cost us $40+ more
<pleia2> yuck :(
<bkerensa> We switched to Radio Cab after that since they only seem to have english speaking drivers but now we zipcar :)
<pleia2> zipcar++
<pleia2> philipballew__: I am loling at your tweets (oh my gosh, where are you staying?!)
<philipballew__> in the getho here at a comfort inn. I was offered weed like 5 times in the block from the light rail to the hotel
<philipballew__> its like 4 miles from the convention center
<philipballew__> I really have nothing going on till wednesday so I have just been roaming around Portland but now I came back here and its kinda different then Auburn...
<bkerensa> yeah Mark picked a bad motel
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> anything East of 82nd Avenue is not good for living
<philipballew__> I told a person on the bus its where I was getting off at, and she looked twice at me, then asked why.
<pleia2> oh my :)
<philipballew__> but they have free breakfast!
<bkerensa> philipballew_: yeah I told Mark and the Fedora folks but Noooo they didnt want any help from a Local :P
<philipballew__> Totally gonna get some breakfast tomorrow :)
<bkerensa> philipballew_: where?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> oh at motel?
<bkerensa> :d
<philipballew__> the comfort inn
<philipballew__> Its free :)
<bkerensa> likely continental
<bkerensa> so Donuts and OJ
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew__> youd think rh would put them up downtown
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> its pretty packed till like Thurs and Friday
<bkerensa> all the hotels next to OCC are sold out completely right now
<philipballew__> hum, well the econo lodge  of mlk has room
<bkerensa> which is better
<bkerensa> better than Koolhead17's econo lodge :P
<philipballew__> yeah, im not sure what is better
<philipballew__> that had a jack in the box next to it
<philipballew__> and since the beef is not real beef, he was able to have some
<bkerensa> http://goo.gl/maps/diwM
<darthrobot> [R: maps.google.com] Title: [Portland Gang Territory - Google Maps]
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew__> bkerensa, don't worry, Im an og
<bkerensa> philipballew_: not real?
<bkerensa> philipballew_: yeaaaaah.... I'm not going walking in bad neighborhoods with you again :P
 * bkerensa remembers you throwing up gang signs to a car full of African Americans :P
<pleia2> really, it took me like 1.5 hours to get my hotel situation sorted this late, I got the *last* room in the Sheraton by the airport for wed night
<pleia2> (and only via hotels.com, their own website was sold out)
<bkerensa> pleia2: its not bad at all
<philipballew__> bkerensa, I gotta represent my crew
 * bkerensa is getting breakfast at OSCON I think
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I think I did fine hotel wise
<pleia2> what is the food situation at oscon?
<bkerensa> uhh
<pleia2> I actually looked on the site earlier, but it was unclear :)
<philipballew__> bkerensa,  I have pizza for lunch if anyone needs any
<bkerensa> pleia2: so do you have a pass? and what kind?
<pleia2> You are registered for 3-Day Pass (Wed-Fri).
<bkerensa> ahh
<pleia2> * Lunch (Wed-Thu)
<bkerensa> so you should be able to get lunch those days
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> and also all parties have food
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> so that covers dinner... at least for me it does generally
<bkerensa> Speakers get a lounge that has cold beverages and food all day plus breakfast :)
<pleia2> I'm more worried about logistics than cost (I should find my own breakfast)
<bkerensa> pleia2: so there are a lot of options within walking distance of the OCC
<pleia2> that's good :)
<bkerensa> Burgerville makes pretty decent breakfast and uses all local meat, eggs, cheese, veggies
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> so philipballew_ you know the room that they do CLS in?
<bkerensa> pleia2: are u going to the zoo while here?
<pleia2> bkerensa: maybe :)
<philipballew__> i think this whole city is a zoo
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> philipballew_: you should go ZooBombing
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoobomb
<darthrobot> Title: [Zoobomb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> not actually sure what I'm doing with the friends on Saturday, zoo would be good
<pleia2> philipballew__: hahah
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVmq9dq6Nsg
<darthrobot> Title: [Dream of the 90s - Portlandia on IFC - YouTube]
<bkerensa> ^ pleia2 you see that ever?
<pleia2> nope
<bkerensa> lol
<philipballew__> i prefer the dream of the suburbs is alive in Vancouver myself.
<bkerensa> philipballew_: =/ The Couv is horrible.... I only go up there to grocery shop
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew__> I was in that area today, Its has nice people
<philipballew__> portlandia is nice though
<philipballew__> PUT A BIRD ON IT!
<bkerensa> Go by street car
<bkerensa> Keep portland weird
<bkerensa> RCTID
<philipballew__> street car?
<bkerensa> philipballew_: its a local saying... "Go by street car"
<bkerensa> philipballew_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzkEwPZWALA
<darthrobot> Title: [Best Marriage Proposal EVER. -Portland Oregon (High Quality) - YouTube]
<philipballew__> seems nice
<philipballew__> I dont drive first
<philipballew__> in fact, when I drove all those people home this morning, that was the first in several weeks
<philipballew__> I should drive mo often
<bkerensa> philipballew_: you drove Mark and his Entourage home?
<philipballew__> yeah, I was the dd
<philipballew__> mark was off with someone but I drove everyone else
<philipballew__> Im pretty sure they have no idea though
<bkerensa> lol
<philipballew__> as they probably were not aware if what was going on
<bkerensa> ohhh I found a sloppy bug :D
<epikvision> hey guys, how do you install wordpress in ubuntu?
<akk> I've never done it, but I would guess: sudo apt-get install wordpress
<akk> There is a package for it.
<epikvision> ok
<epikvision> i downloaded the .tar.gz package
<epikvision> is there a way to install from the desktop?
<pleia2> if you download the tarball just follow the directions at http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress
<darthrobot> Title: [Installing WordPress « WordPress Codex]
<pleia2> (I don't use the package because I like running the latest version, the package in Ubuntu is an older version + security patches)
<akk> But if you're unfamiliar with tar and installing tarballs, you might have better luck by sticking with the Ubuntu package.
<epikvision> true.
<pleia2> yeah, just read the docs in /usr/share/doc/wordpress/ to properly set it up in Ubuntu
<akk> Ubuntu packages take care of dependencies and often handle minor installation details for you.
<akk> (on the downside, they're not quite as current, so if you need something cutting edge in the absolute latest WP builds, you might need tha tarball.)
<epikvision> I took akk's suggestion and installed wordpress.  If I install the tarball now, will it update the installed package?
<akk> No.
<akk> It'll most likely install a second completely different version in a different place.
<epikvision> XD
<akk> And maybe set things up so that both of them are running at startup.
<epikvision> i'm gonna give the tarball a go.  How do I uninstall?
<akk> apt-get purge wordpress
<akk> add a sudo in front of that
<epikvision> for the tar command, tar -xzvf, what does the x, z, v, and f stand for?
<epikvision> just curious.
<epikvision> oh wait!
<epikvision> I'll use the man.
<akk> \o/
<pleia2> man pages can be hard to parse, but when it comes to looking up what flags mean - yes, you should use the man page :)
<akk> And reading man pages is a good skill to learn.
<epikvision> I hear that there are two ways to host a website: either having your own server or using a hosting provider.  What's the benefit of either?
<akk> Having your own server: you have control over everything. Using someone else's server: it's not your fault when it breaks (or your job to fix it).
<epikvision> guess there's a lot of manual work in owning a server.
<akk> It's not that different from the work in a desktop -- either way you have to keep it updated and fix things that break.
<akk> It's just a little more stressful with a server, because it HAS to have security updates, and if it breaks, no one can see your website until you fix it.
<akk> (or you can't read your mail until you fix it, if it's a mail problem)
<akk> I kept my website on a home server for years, but finally moved it to a hosting place because our DSL would go down when we were traveling
<pleia2> there are also levels of "hosting provider" - you can get everything from a completely unmanaged server that someone else just physicaly runs (as a physical or virtual machine) where you get root, to a simple web-hosting account where all you get is a wordpress admin login
<akk> and there's no way to fix that, so it was stress and depression on trips until we could get home and power-cycle the modem or call AT&T or whatever.
 * epikvision sees
<akk> epikvision: If your goal is to learn and play around with server stuff, running your own server is probably the way to go.
<epikvision> O.O and buying the server itself?
<epikvision> It would be an interesting experience.
<akk> If your goal is to get a real website up that users will be using regularly, then it's worth considering both options.
<akk> Buying? A server is just a computer -- you can use your desktop, or an old machine you've retired, or whatever.
<akk> It's not like you need some special super breed of computer to be a server.
<akk> Our home server right now is an old netbook we got on ebay for $200 or so ... before that it was a 6-year-old low-power Via board with no case.
<akk> Here's the old Via machine (though it's no longer serving that domain): http://timocharis.com/doodles/server/index.html
<darthrobot> Title: [The Physical Reality Of Timocharis.com]
<pleia2> aww :)
<pleia2> "my server hangs on my wall"
<akk> I was a little sad to give up the "secure server"
<akk> but the netbook is a lot faster and a little more power efficient.
<akk> (We're nuts about power efficiency -- heck, the new machine is probably saving us 7 cents or so per month!!)
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> (obviously it's not about the cost)
<scientes> akk, i use a sheevaplug as email server
<pleia2> I keep browsing ARM boards for a low-power option to put in my fiance's colo space, he's got tons of bandwidth but just a little power...most of which is being used up by his giant 1U Xeon server
<pleia2> so I can have space, if I use hardly any power :)
<scientes> ahh yeah, get something omap w/ sata
<scientes> or rather marvell w/ sata, like armada chipset
<akk> We have a couple of plug computers (Marvell/arm) but don't run any servers off them. They can be kind of a pain to deal with.
<scientes> well the armv7 ones are much faster
<akk> My last job was at a company that used those, but not as public-facing web servers.
<scientes> and sata is also neccicary
<scientes> pleia2, you use powertop on the server?
<pleia2> scientes: I'm not sure if he does
<scientes> it tells you what processes are waking up the kernel and costing power
<pleia2> yeah, I've used it before :)
<pleia2> (mostly on laptops though, until now I haven't worried much about server power consumption since at work we don't have a limit)
<scientes> you get a little more info on laptops, through acpi, about current power consumption, that you dont get on most desktops
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> Thanks for the reminder, I'd been meaning to do some powertop runs on the new netbook. Ubuntu seems to be getting rather poor battery life there.
<akk> Actually the new powertop in pangolin is a lot harder to read, and no longer gives helpful suggestions. :(
<akk> But there seems to be a big problem with the audio codec hwC0D0, whatever that means.
<akk> 7.4W in squeeze, 8.89W in pangolin and toggling the "bad" tuneables doesn't seem to make any difference.
<scientes> ouch ruby 1.8 is eating my battery
<scientes> anyone know if there is a fix for cruby 1.8?
<scientes> **power
<scientes> no battery
<akk> It must be ruby running some program - ruby is just a language.
<scientes> akk, no i looked it up, the interpreter pool for it implamentation of green threads
<akk> I have no ruby running at all.
<scientes> yeah this is a server serving up rails
<akk> ah
<scientes> i absolutely need ruby 1.8
<akk> yes, that does kind of need ruby :)
<scientes> well ruby1.9 is probably good
<scientes> but i need ruby 1.8, cause its legaly rails 2.3
<scientes> *legacy
<akk> ruby/rails versions used to be a big headache ... not sure if they still are.
<akk> I remember on ubuntu I used to have to install nearly everything from source, because rails needed gems that ubuntu and debian didn't package.
<akk> (and people who asked for them to be packaged got rudely insulted in the bug system)
<scientes> akk, that pretty much how the ruby world works
<scientes> even python is generally run that way with virtualenv
 * akk gives up and goes back to squeeze, pangolin's powertop isn't giving any helpful suggestions about why pangolin eats so much power
<scientes> akk, powertop 2 is in unstable, and i managed to compile from source on centos 6.2
<akk> Will powertop 2 bring back some of the things the old powertop used to have?
<akk> I'm finding this 1.97 a lot less useful than the old one.
<akk> It has all these screens, but none of them give the info that the single screen used to.
<scientes> idk i never used the old one
<scientes> the new one segfaults on start on arm
<scientes> unlike the old one
<scientes> there is a patch on the bts
<bkerensa> pleia2: you around?
<epikvision> any developers around?
<epikvision> 'cuz I need help trying to fix my first bug.
<DonkeyHotei> so you need more specifically developers skilled in the spay/neuter of insects, then
<epikvision> haha, yes
<epikvision> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1022935
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1022935 “libpurple0 package description typo” : Bugs : “pidgin” package : Ubuntu]
<scientes> epikvision, make it just suggest tcl and tk
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-17
<bkerensa> philipballew_: u there
<bkerensa> philipballew_:
<bkerensa> philipballew_:  so maybe you could meet me at my place tomorrow before heading to OSCON?
<bkerensa> I found out I have far more stuff for the booth than anticipated
<philipballew__> bkerensa, sure if I know hoow to get there
<bkerensa> philipballew_: u have a bus pass right?
<philballew> bkerensa, totally do yes
<bkerensa> philballew: you guys are on 102nd ave?
<philballew> 82nd
<philballew> right next to the max station
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> so why dont uhm
<bkerensa> I meet you at the MAX station?
<philballew> that sounds good.
<philballew> what time?
<bkerensa> philballew: uhh what time did you usually leave?
<bkerensa> http://awesomescreenshot.com/03aaoqy79
<darthrobot> Title: [Google Maps | Awesome Screenshot]
<bkerensa> I live in the area where the circle is
<bkerensa> where as the green lines are borders as to where things get shady
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I was thinking about being at the MAX around 9am ish?
<bkerensa> but if u PM ur # I can just text u in the morning
<philballew> that should work
<philballew> 530-305-6497
<philballew> i can throw the # here
<philballew> I left here at 730 today
<philballew> but can leave anytime
<bkerensa> boom got it
 * bkerensa going to sleeeep
<philballew> alright. peace!
<DonkeyHotei> reminder: this channel is publicly logged and googleable
<philballew> DonkeyHotei, All the more reason to give out my number! I can make more friends that way!
<bkerensa> philipballew_:  u awake?
<raevol> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/
<darthrobot> Title: [Steam’d Penguins | Valve]
<DonkeyHotei> anyone in the market for storage of any kind?
<raevol> the free kind
<DonkeyHotei> that's not a market
<raevol> ;P
<akk> A cheap, fast and power-efficient laptop SSD.
<DonkeyHotei> akk: that would be the SanDisk Ultra SDSSDH-120G-G25 but it's not what i need to unload
<DonkeyHotei> i managed to buy a disk i can't really use
<DonkeyHotei> Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex USM-SATA 1.5TB USB 3.0
<akk> That's a bit more specific than "storage of any kind" :)
<DonkeyHotei> yes, but it would fit that market
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-18
<scientes> wow, rhel 6 has really shitty IO scheduling
<bkerensa> philballew: whaaat up
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> chilling in the hotel lobby. you?
<philballew> bkerensa,
<bkerensa> uhh chilling in my office
<bkerensa> about to pass out
<philballew> ill do that in a few hours
<bkerensa> philballew: so to confirm I will see you  tomorrow at around 11am? but you can open the booth at 10am right and just put a small amount of CD's and swag out as needed and answer questions?
<bkerensa> then Thursday nathwill will run all day mostly
<philballew> alright, ill be there to do that bkerensa
<bkerensa> I might be in earlier but just in case
<bkerensa> I have to do more work on my talk
<bkerensa> philballew: I got 5 Linode $50 cards and 3 Softlayer $50 cards
<bkerensa> :P
<philballew> I got 11 t shirts
<philballew> not close to scale record or 24 but getting there
<philballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097920/  <why does checkinstall hate me?
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<DonkeyHotei> because you use ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> checkinstall is designed to induce people to switch to slackware
<philballew> is make a better option then checkinstall then for some apps then?
<DonkeyHotei> read the debian packaging manual
<philballew> I have. Its a good read.
<philballew> I was just asking for other peoples thoughts
<philballew> Just like all books it's up to interpretation and opinion.
<bkerensa> philipballew_: let me know if u need to be relieved before 11
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-19
<pleia2> Portland \o/
<pleia2> crashing at an airport hotel tonight though :) OSCON fun tomorrow
<scientes> anyone driving back down and has a rack to bring my bicycle down to the bay area?
<bkerensa> pleia2: welcome to Oregon
<bkerensa> pleia2: feel free to join #ubuntu-us-or for your stay :P
<bkerensa> philipballew_: boom
<bkerensa> pleia2: good morning
<raevol> so if you were going to buy a NAS for a medium sized business, what brand would you buy
<DonkeyHotei> a brand than has linux inside, well-documented chips, good performance, lots of ram, and a low failure rate
<raevol> http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148615&Tpk=blackarmor%20400 :/ doesn't say what ram
<darthrobot> Title: [NeweggBusiness - Seagate STAR401 Diskless System BlackArmor NAS 400 Network Storage Server for SMB User]
<raevol> or os
<raevol> or much tbh
<DonkeyHotei> you could likely google hardware hacking sites for it
<DonkeyHotei> if you know the FCC ID, you could look it up on the FCC website and know, too
<raevol> hmm hmm
<jyo> jtatum: Mt. View?
<akk> Is there a MV ubuntu hour tonight? I can't find anything online about it.
<jledbetter> I think it's going to be rescheduled for next week cc jtatum
<akk> ah, okay
<akk> Thought it might not work out with a lot of people away at oscon.
<akk> (I'll be out of town next week, but that's okay, will catch it next month.)
<jledbetter> Aw. See  you next moth's then :)
<jledbetter> Trying to keep dorito off my keyboard makes for fun typos :/
<raevol> ok
<raevol> so i want to cp a bunch of files, and save the verbose output of the cp to a file, as i am cping
<raevol> is that possible?
<raevol> ah cp doesn't have verbose, nevermind
<akk> You could use rsync -v, if you want verbose output ...
<akk> Though man cp does mention a -v flag
<akk> (cp has just about every flag known to man, I think :)
<raevol> ah i read a bad forum thread then
<raevol> so i am copying with nautilus instead
<raevol> is there a way to monitor that progress aside from the happy gui window? copying 500 gigs
<akk> Sorry, dunno about nautilus.
<raevol> ok cancelled that
<raevol> is there a way to save the rsync verbose output?
<raevol> ah log
<raevol> sweet
<raevol> so i have rsync -v in one terminal
<raevol> and the tail -f of the log in another terminal
 * raevol giggles
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-20
<jyo> jledbetter: All right, I'll see you guys next Thursday then.
<bkerensa> pleia2: thunder
<pleia2> outside?
<bkerensa> pleia2: yes
<bkerensa> and heavy rain
<pleia2> neat
<pleia2> glad I'm at my hotel :)
 * bkerensa does the speakers dance
<raevol> so i let my rsync run over night
<raevol> and it failed at a certain point
<raevol> wait let me pastbin this
<raevol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102086/ <-- apparently i wrote a correupted file somehow
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<raevol> ah the first section is the end of my rsync log
<raevol> and i now can't remove that file
<raevol> any ideas on how to remove the file, and what went wrong with my rsync?
<akk> I'd first try sudo rm -rf on that directory
<akk> but I/O error often means hardware, so I'd also check dmesg to see if there were any hardware errors reported.
<akk> If no hardware errors, I'd unmount the filesystem (go to single-user mode if necessary) and fsck, since there might be filesystem errors.
<raevol> yea sudo rm -rf shows the same i/o error, hmm
<raevol> hmm... how do i fsck an unmounted drive? fsck /dev/sdb?
<akk> right, though usually it's sdb1 or whatever
<raevol> ah it's an ntfs drive D:
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-21
<scientes> pleia2, congrats on your award!
<pleia2> scientes: thank you :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-15
<rhernand> good evening...
<MarkDude> This is the meeting channel rhernand
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 15 02:00:32 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<grantbow> o/
<eps> o/
<MarkDude> \o
<rhernand> o/
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13July14
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13July14 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> nothing on the agenda :)
<MarkDude> Moar Geeknics
<pleia2> MarkDude: cool, have a date to report?
<MarkDude> What time next month- I needs some help
<MarkDude> Last event was full fail
<MarkDude> Due to me
<MarkDude> It was fun- but had smallest attendance
<pleia2> the link from geeknic.org you shared had a broken link to the actual info and rsvp stuff about the event :\
<pleia2> so it was tricky for me to share around
<eps> Someone should organize an August picnic in Sunnyvale's Baylands Park. ;-)
<pleia2> eps: can you help MarkDude plan the next one?
<MarkDude> Yay
<MarkDude> Yes- multiple levels of fail
<grantbow> thanks for volunteering eps
<eps> It's probably too late to reserve Baylands. :-(
<MarkDude> As well as links sent out that I was not aware of :D
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah, it ended up being a bit confusing :)
<MarkDude> I was confused- so Imagine it was a hassle for ithers
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, so MarkDude needs help planning for the next geeknic
<pleia2> MarkDude: feel free to post to the list to ask for help too, I'll ask around and see if anyone can
<MarkDude> Ok
<pleia2> I'm not available the saturdays of the 10th or 17th in august (have events)
<pleia2> (fosscon in philly is the 10th, woo!)
<MarkDude> Ok, eps - lets see if we can plan it- and have you email lest once we are set
<MarkDude> +1 FOSScon
<MarkDude> OLPC Summit in OCTober- towards end of month, otherwise thats all I have :)
<grantbow> 18, 19 and 20th
<pleia2> cool
<grantbow> downtown at SFSU
<pleia2> grantbow: PM me your phone number so I can get you access to olpcsf stuff
<grantbow> k, thanks
<pleia2> so, CLS and OSCON next week
<pleia2> who all is going?
<pleia2> I know philipballew is going up to help with the Ubuntu booth
<pleia2> I'll be attending both afterall (speaking at oscon)
<pleia2> MarkDude: will you be there?
<pleia2> alright, so what else...
<pleia2> we've lost access to our identi.ca account for now :( they switched to a new authentication system, in doing so they reset all passwords and if you account doesn't have an email address associated with it you're locked out of your account :(
<pleia2> I'll keep an eye on it in case they end up finding a mechanism for us to solve this, a lot of other people are in the same position, it's not good
 * MarkDude will miss his 1st OSCON in 8 years
<MarkDude> :(
<pleia2> aw, bummer
<MarkDude> Evan is reachable via Identica from last I rememebr
<MarkDude> The only way I know of to really solve Identica issues
<pleia2> MarkDude: he works for identica?
<pleia2> if you could lend a hand here, it'd be appreciated
<grantbow> I think he started it
<pleia2> I think that's pretty much all I had team update wise
<pleia2> ubuntu hour last week was great :) had like 12 people and we did a keysigning!
<pleia2> in san francisco
<grantbow> nice
<MarkDude> Yep he started it-
<pleia2> anyone else have anything to discuss?
<grantbow> Evan P, not our Evan B :-)
<pleia2> I'm going to be traveling during our next meeting in 2 weeks, our meetings have been pretty lean lately so we can either decide to 1) cancel it 2) someone else volunteer to announce and run it
<pleia2> thoughts?
<grantbow> I'll do it
<pleia2> ok, thanks grantbow :)
<rhernand> I got a question...  I recently relocated from San Jose, CA to San Antonio,TX and there doesn't appear to be a group in this city
<rhernand> any recommendations?
<pleia2> rhernand: have you spoken with folks on the state-wide team?
<grantbow> try /join #ubuntu-us-tx and /topic :-)
<pleia2> groups in the US are organized on the state level, in texas I think they then have subteams
<pleia2> if one doesn't exist, you can typically propose to run an event and see who comes :)
<rhernand> i might have to do that...
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TexasTeam has info about parts of the team though
<darthrobot> Title: [TexasTeam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I met with the Dallas folks once, but that was 5 years ago at this point ;)
<pleia2> any upcoming events to announce?
<grantbow> nothing out of the ordinary comes to mind - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> alright, thanks everyone :)
<rhernand> thanks
<pleia2> rhernand: lots of folks involved with event coordinating here, so if you need help planning something in your area please feel free to ask :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 15 02:28:21 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-07-15-02.00.moin.txt
<grantbow> +1
 * pleia2 back to home things
<pleia2> bah, I'll be on an airplane for the meeting after next too
<pleia2> (coming home from fosscon)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: July 28th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
 * bkerensa has determined the only way to beat pleia2 in steps is if he walks the entire Oregon Zoo
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> zoo++
<bkerensa> pleia2: you inspired us to get a zoo membership
<bkerensa> best investment ever :) been there two weekends in a row
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> museums are ok, but zoos are fun places for getting outside and being entertained
<pleia2> especially when close to public transit like OR's is
<akk> Zoos are a lot more fun than museums.
<akk> Though sometimes I feel guilty about liking them (animals in prison ... even if the prisons are nicer now than they used to be).
<pleia2> I've liked the trend lately for zoos to adopt injured animals that can't survive in the wild (blind sea lions, bald eagles with only one wing - both at sfzoo) and working hard on breeding programs for critters endangered in the wild
<pleia2> I feel guilty about healthy animals in captivity too
<akk> Agreed. They're wonderful places for an injured animal.
<nhh> Not sure if anyone is in the area or interested, but a few people will be meeting for keysigning tonight at 7:15pm at Peet's Coffee & Tea 4598 El Camino Real, Los Altos, CA 94022
<bkerensa> There was a eagle at the Oregon Zoo that was injured in the wild and they took it in
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-16
<philipballew> pleia2, what day do you get to Portland?
<pleia2> philipballew: friday night
<philipballew> pleia2, oh cool. I will be at the cls as well.
<pleia2> yeah, that's why I'm coming in early
<philipballew> Enjoy your flight. I get in Saturday morning.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-18
<MarkDude> Mare Island fun http://www.obtainiumworks.net/obtainium-cup/
<darthrobot> Title: [Obtainium Cup | Obtainium Works]
<MarkDude> Anyone else besides pleia2 done anything with LoL in Oakland? http://oaklandmakerspace.wordpress.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Liberating Ourselves Locally | a people-of-color-led, gender-balanced maker space in East Oakland]
<MarkDude> radically inclusive- i like that\
<nhaines> jono_: ping
<jono_> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Heya, jono. :)
<nhaines> jono_: thanks for your help!  Now if I can just get people to stop CC:ing me on ML emails the day will really be perfect. :P
<pleia2> nhaines: hah hah, you ask too much
<nhaines> pleia2: a man can dream.  ;)
<MarkDude> lol- cc is one way to say- I needs some help here :D
<MarkDude> pleia2: grantbow Parimus email sent- still looking at funding ideas
<jono_> nhaines, being CCed on emails, trust me, I feel your pain
<jono_> my inbox is like a disaster movie
 * MarkDude has friends that reach *inbox zero*- how can they keep doing that all the time
<MarkDude> ?
<pleia2> shift d
<MarkDude> lol- yes that seems like a short term fix. Altho- that should be my response when Im asked if I got an email
<MarkDude> http://www.cuartotech.com/  <<< these people pleia2 :)
<darthrobot> Title: [14 TECH - Home]
<pleia2> MarkDude: I replied to your mail, it's really best to follow up with the appropriate mailing list, I am not the best to talk to about fundraising (I have no experience)
<nhaines> I'm fine with being CC:ed when appropriate.  When I'm subscribed to the list and participating in conversation, however, is not appropriate.  :P
<MarkDude> Fair enough- and yes on CC
<MarkDude> Understood
<MarkDude> Even worse is when folks bcc me
<MarkDude> No good reason for that
 * MarkDude will sendthat to ML. Im just at a loss on our planned growth :)
<MarkDude> fundraising aside
<pleia2> that's what the list is for :)
<pleia2> figuring it out
<pleia2> right now we're still lean on volunteers
<pleia2> (also, you probably want to be talking about this in #partimus rather than here)
<GNUdru> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2476-ubuntu-hour-mountain-viewsilicon-valley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View/Silicon Valley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<GNUdru> tonight 7-8 @ Red Rock Coffee in Mountain View
<pleia2> GNUdru: thanks! tweeting now
<GNUdru> gracias pleia2 amiga
<MarkDude> Would meeting be the right place to bring up adding robot.txt to keep Ubuntu Cali logs from being searchable on Google?
<akk> Darn! I can't make it, pyladies study session at the same time just down the street.
<MarkDude> Or would I need to request that from a supervising body?
 * MarkDude *just* found out how easily these logs can be searched via google
<pleia2> MarkDude: we want people to find these logs, we're trying to be a very open group here
<GNUdru> darn akk
<GNUdru> or i should say akk darn
<pleia2> MarkDude: please use the -offtopic channel if you wish to discuss people without including those who can't always be here, that's why it's created
<pleia2> s/people/things
<MarkDude> When logs were proposed- I remember being told it was not gonna be indexed
<pleia2> it was said it would be looked into
<MarkDude> Not sure the group realizes it either
<MarkDude> Not trying to open old wounds- but Im sure at least a few dont like the idea :)
<pleia2> but I'm very much against limiting access our resources, we want to be open here
<pleia2> I'm not going to talk about this further, we've hashed this out with you dozens of times
<GNUdru> MarkDude: it seems logical that a meeting would be a good place to bring it up.  Why not?
<MarkDude> Well, that depends on if folks want to be able to look at logs via Ubuntu OR Google
<GNUdru> to be fair to MarkDude pleia2 i had the same concern.
<MarkDude> I still have a voice here
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> GNUdru: the answer will be: ask a supervising body :)
<pleia2> GNUdru: and we agreed that being an open group that was inclusing of even folks who can't be connected 24/7 was more important, so we created the offtopic channel as a compromise for people who wish to discuss things without the whole team
<pleia2> it's not only unindexed, it's not formally logged anywhere
<MarkDude> Pretty sure of that, so let's say it at a meeting- and then go from there. I dont think groups are allowed to decide this
<pleia2> s/inclusing/inclusive
<pleia2> MarkDude: you are opening old wounds and I don't know what you seek to achieve by this, it's really upsetting
<akk> I was against it too, but I thought it was pretty clear when the decision was made that it would be logged and indexed.
<akk> Nothing new here.
<MarkDude> http://www.google.com/#q=markdude+ubuntu-us-ca+logging
<darthrobot> Title: [Google]
<MarkDude> Well thats it- it IS fully searchable
<pleia2> good, more people can find it and get involved
<pleia2> that's what we *want*
<GNUdru> it doesn't mean that our concern will be adopted as the group view, but still the meeting is an appropriate place to bring it up.  Of course even topics that have been hashed through before doesn't mean people might not change their mind.  in this case now the privacy problem has been illuminated for all to see.  no longer are only a few of us aware of what the NSA is up to (as I have been aware of since 2004 at
<pleia2> anyway, back to work
<GNUdru> least).
<MarkDude> Via Google, other projects have robot.txt to avoid that, And have you go to their site
<MarkDude> Well thats it too GNUdru - the Unitarian Church just took a public stance on this
<akk> As I understood it, the decision isn't up to each individual LoCo, it's an Ubuntu-wide policy.
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> Its by channel
 * MarkDude will not mention un-logged channel
<MarkDude> Its a suggestion
<GNUdru> yes, suing the NSA, with the EFF and Free Software Foundation and many others joining in.  Its about time.
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Yep.
<MarkDude> akk, it was made very clear at time- it was not Ubuntu wide. Due to at least one non offtopic channel being unlogged
<akk> What I understood them to be telling us was that the official channel for each loco would be logged, no exceptions.
<akk> That's not to say there couldn't be unlogged ubuntu-related channels somewhere too.
<MarkDude> And debate should not be viewed as old wounds. Being defensive about discussion.
<MarkDude> That was said, policy details DONT back that up last time I checked :)
<GNUdru> logging just makes me not want to participate in the loco channel.  I can see it for the support channels, all well and good, but not for the loco channels
<MarkDude> Im pretty sure, most people will ignore what I say. Thats cool.
<MarkDude> Well the exact reason given was: to help with tech support questions
<GNUdru> like i said MarkDude, circumstances have changed, so don't count your point of view out before even presenting it.
 * MarkDude suggests that seeing the past of this channel sorta sucks. So seeing the old fighting via Google is bad, imho
<GNUdru> loco channels aren't about tech support for the most part
<MarkDude> If we want to move on, allowing people to stumble upon *dirty laundry* on accident, seems to hurt getting people involved.
<MarkDude> If you have not noticed- this channel appears to be very, very quiet
<MarkDude> Small states are more active. Maybe, just maybe, people find the old drama via Google and say- I have better things to do elsewhere
<MarkDude> talk to some folks that are very active Ubuntu user at Sudoroom. Debate is healthy, but after a while- it should be water under the bridge
 * MarkDude 's intent here? To get the logs with my name removed from being so easily searchable
 * MarkDude for sure was not aware logs would be posted - retroactively 
<MarkDude> eof
<akk> You're saying they posted logs from before the decision that the channel would be logged?
<GNUdru> i saw an instance recently where someone demanded (quite innocuous) info about them accessible to Google removed from a web site or threatened legal action.  It was removed.
<MarkDude> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/680052
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #680052 “#ubuntu-us-ca logging needs search indexing blocked...” : Bugs : ubuntu-community]
<GNUdru> MarkDude: one reason i don't post here often is because of this problem.  when we had this controversy and you, i and akk were over ridden i read the writing on the wall and lessened my participa tion accordingly.  IMO the CoC is used too often to silence debate.  So my take is, i don't agree with how the Ubuntu Community is being operated, the logging issue being just one of many aspects, so i go elsewhere.
<MarkDude> Understood. At the present time I think I can only comment on the logging of current, as well as what happened in past.
<GNUdru> well sure, i wasn't suggesting that you need to make the same choices i do MarkDude
<MarkDude> I have not signed new CoC, nor do I plan to. There was no expiration date on it. Im assuming it depends on if you signed the new one
<MarkDude> I know that, just more it would be appropriate for you to have waaaaay more opinions on this
<pleia2> this channel is not your personal playground, just like all of our resources it's open and exists so the team can make plans and coordinate events and activities, this information needs to be available to all our community members regardless of whether they have the resources to be connected 24/7 or not
<pleia2> so please stop, use the offtopic channel if you must, that's why you created it, but saying this is some privacy thing is exclusionary and misses the whole point of the channel
<MarkDude> All that would hold true - even if they had to go see logs on Ubuntu site. Im pretty sure thats not making it too hard
<GNUdru> pleia2: sorry mi amiga but i don't think that tone of defensiveness towards MarkDude is called for.
<MarkDude> If its a policy - thats one thing. Of its our members cant be bothered to go to Ubuntu site, thats straw man, imho
<pleia2> GNUdru: you are taking things personally again, there is no "tone" - I am explaining what the channel is for because there seems to be a gross misunderstanding here
<GNUdru> pleia2: i wasn't taking it personally as it wasn't directed towards me
<pleia2> there are dozens of channels all over freenode where you guys can chat without it being related to the work that this project engages in and we wish to see public so all our members can be involved
<GNUdru> pleia2: but the tone you are taking IMO is unecessarily harsh
<nhaines> The LoCo Council made their intentions quite clear when they forceably renamed #ubuntu-california and mandated logging over the objections of the leadership at the time.
<pleia2> hundreds even
<pleia2> GNUdru: you misread me all the time
<pleia2> there is not "tone" here
<nhaines> And it was just as clear what -offtopic was for when that was created.
<pleia2> I am trying to explain
<GNUdru> or you misread me
<GNUdru> just because a decision was made once doesn't mean it will stand for all time pleia2, so debate on topics is perfectly appropriate
<akk> Is the "on an ubuntu site" phrasing a suggestion that if they were there, search engines wouldn't/couldn't index them?
<pleia2> fine, debate
 * akk doesn't know where the logs are, but always assumed they were on "an ubuntu site"
<pleia2> but I don't agree, this is an open source project and I'm very much against making it closed and excluding people who don't have the resources to always be here
<nhaines> GNUdru: the decision wasn't made by the LoCo and their opinion on the topic isn't welcome.  You'll have to bring it up with the LoCo Council if you want a debate.  If *they* want one.
<GNUdru> pleia2: i see your point.  i also see akk's and MarkDude's and my point of view.  There can be multiple valid points on issues.  This is a case of that IMO
<pleia2> GNUdru: if they don't wish to participate openly in this project, there is nothing requiring them to :)
<GNUdru> yes nhaines i see what you're saying
<nhaines> (hint: they don't)
<pleia2> the loco council shares my opinion about the purpose for loco channels
<GNUdru> but pleia2 if i take your framing of the issue very strictly, i would not be able to allow for other aspects of the situation such as MarkDude, akk and I bring up.  That is one aspect.  Valid sure, but only one.
<MarkDude> Playground is most certainly a tone
<MarkDude> I thought we were done- I moved on. I'll read the rest of the scrollback later
<pleia2> MarkDude: what word would you prefer?
<GNUdru> MarkDude: well let's just drop that aspect of the conversation, si amigo?
<pleia2> "it's not your personal space" ?
<GNUdru> i brought it up, and so i request it be dropped
<jyo> Has anyone gotten pius to play well with Gmail SMTP?
<pleia2> pius?
<jyo> keysigning majigger: http://www.phildev.net/pius/
<darthrobot> Title: [Pius]
<pleia2> ah, neat :)
<jyo> So for signature levels, sig is just 0, yes?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-19
<philipballew> pleia2, enjoy your flight this evening!
<pleia2> philipballew: thanks :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, What is the area of St. Johns in Portland like?
<bkerensa> philipballew: do not go there
<philipballew> bkerensa, http://www.yelp.com/biz/taqueria-portland-portland
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [403 Forbidden]
<bkerensa> philipballew: a mix of industrial, gang areas and other bad stuff
<bkerensa> its also far out
<bkerensa> its like half an hour
<bkerensa> and has bad transit access
<bkerensa> yeah dont go there
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> If you want good mexican for Portland
<bkerensa> Don Pedros or Muchas Gracias is decent by portland standards
<bkerensa> there are some taco carts at 103rd and Stark that are good
<bkerensa> two tacos for $1
<bkerensa> philipballew: you should go to the Waffle Window in Hawthorne
<bkerensa> or go to Cheese & Crack
<bkerensa> or Grilled Cheese Grill
<philipballew> bkerensa, You're talking to someone who just got back from living in Mexico City.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> this makes Mexico City look nice
<philipballew> http://portlandburritojunkie.blogspot.com/2013/05/taqueria-portland.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Burrito Junkie: Taqueria Portland]
<bkerensa> philipballew: I will take u places
<bkerensa> but not North Portland
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> not for all the tea in china
<philipballew> Alright, I guess you do not have to come then.
<philipballew> bkerensa, I desire hella dank mexican food. It's kinda a problem.
<bkerensa> I know a place that makes very dank mexican food and hot sauce so warm it will make you collapse
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> $5 tortas even
<philipballew> I had a torta everyday in d.f. that was really nice.
<philipballew> American tortas just do not taste the same anymore :(
<bkerensa> oh these tortas are made by mexicans
<bkerensa> not Mexican-Americans either
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-20
<bkerensa> philipballew: if you would like to meet met tomorrow morning I will be riding the Max in to OCC at 8:02am
<bkerensa> philipballew: just meet me at the 82nd Max Station if interest and I should be there about 8:00am :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, Sorry, I do not get in till 8:55am.
<philipballew> I'm still in Auburn
<bkerensa> philipballew: ahh ok yeah I have to be down there at 8:30 to help setup
<philipballew> bkerensa, Ah, I see.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-14
<rww> meeting in about an hour
<rww> meeting in 15 minutes
 * ianorlin knows
<rww> just reminding everyone with a memory as good as mine :)
<grantbow> and mine
<rww> speaking of which, time to look up my meetingology quick reference
 * rww pokes nhaines with a stick
<rww> alrighty. who's here?
<rww> o/
<grantbow> o/
<rww> well that's not a lot of people :(
 * eps ponders
<rww> will give it a few more minutes i guess
<rww> i assume pleia2 is out. she probably even told me this last meeting. i don't remember :s
<jose> yeah, she's not right here :)
<jose> but I am!
<jose> (though I don't live in CA)
<rww> that's okay, we like you anyway
<rww> elky is busy watching some video that sounds suspiciously like teletubbies
<elky> it's a pet penguin with a penguin backpack that walks to a fish market in japan
<rww> pingu?
<elky> and the market just gives him fish by the looks
<elky> no, a real penguin
<ianorlin> o\\/
<rww> it would be better if it were pingu
<rww> anyways
<elky> http://vitaminl.tv/video/5098?ref=fpfv
<darthrobot`> Title: [Pet Penguin In Japan]
<rww> #startmeeting Ubuntu California meeting 2014-07-13
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jul 14 02:03:40 2014 UTC.  The chair is rww. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<rww> #chair rww
<darthrobot`> Current chairs: rww
<rww> Today's exciting meeting agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14July13
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14July13 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> spoilers: it's empty
<rww> Anyone have anything to talk about?
<elky> "lyz is awesome for doing the after meeting stuff from last time"
<rww> yep
<Corey> +1 ^
<grantbow> +1
<elky> +1
<ianorlin> +1
<nhaines> +1
<rww> rww is silly for not remembering that it was his job to do the meeting reminder this week
<rww> now everyone is missing out on this enthralling meeting
<rww> any other business? if not, I'm ending this meeting at 19:10
<rww> and then we can talk about my cat or something
<ianorlin> nhaines any news on planned installfest in October?
<ianorlin> not sure of anything in southern California else planned
<rww> nothing in North California, as far as I know. The response to us asking for some ideas has been... minimal
<grantbow> summer time
<rww> indeed
<rww> alrighty, endmeeting time, if nobody objects
 * eps misses Linux picnics
 * ianorlin wants eps to explain what those are
<eps> ianorlin: see http://www.linuxpicnic.org/
<darthrobot`> [R: www.linuxpicnic.org] Title: [WebHome < Picnix21 < TWiki]
<rww> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jul 14 02:13:22 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-07-14-02.03.moin.txt
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: July 27th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<DonkeyHotei> eps: those stopped? i hadn't noticed
<rww> oh. is anyone around with root on ubuntu-california.org? it is b0rked
<rww> ping jyo, this seems like the sort of thing he would have
<DonkeyHotei> rww: might be a linode issue
<rww> DonkeyHotei: Newark had trouble earlier today, but they claim it's resolved. could be, though.
<rww> grantbow: can you grab the forums bullet on the meeting checklist?
<rww> one of these years i should probably fix my forums account
<grantbow> rww: ok
<grantbow> I still haven't merged my two forum accounts yet
<nhaines> ianorlin: sorry, I'm in a park with terminal problems. but no info yet about the next OCLUG installfest.
<rww> grantbow: I have one, but I don't know how to log into it, and I think it might still list me as an ubuntu member
<jose> rww: want me to post a link or something?
<jose> I can help you with that
<rww> with what
<rww> logging in?
<jose> posting the minutes to the forum?
<rww> oh. I think grantbow's doing it
<grantbow> just did it
<jose> oh ok :)
<grantbow> thanks for volunteering, it's greatly appreciated
<jose> cool :)
<grantbow> I think I read about a window of time where merging the forum accounts was simple and now it's more difficult to do.
<rww> oh, I see. so if my forums login is under my old email, I have stuff to do, and if it's not, I can just SSO login
<rww> except I have no idea if it is or not
<rww> glorious
<rww> and i need to be logged in to see my profile page
<rww> i am remembering why i didn't bother fixing this last time i looked
 * grantbow too
<jose> I asked someone to merge my accounts *before* the second one was created :P
<pleia2> rww: yeah, I'm in Germany this week
<nhaines> pleia2: oh! bongiorno!
<pleia2> world cup last night was \o/
<nhaines> Must've been exciting!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<nhaines> By extra time I was on the edge of my seat.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> pleia2: what city?
<pleia2> darmstadt
<pleia2> just outside of frankfurt
<pleia2> deutsche telekom is hosting our OpenStack QA/Infra sprint :)
<nhaines> Ah, no Sauerbraten there, but still good Döner Kebab and also the Eiscafes serve gelatro.
<pleia2> shame I don't eat pork
<pleia2> and I grew up on sauerbraten, so I'm ok :)
<nhaines> Also I don't know where the 'r' came from but I blame my wireless keyboard.
<nhaines> Also Döner Kebab is lamb.
<pleia2> ah, neat
<nhaines> Donno what's in Currywurst but I also recommend it.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> And if you like mushrooms then Jägerschnitzel is good.  In the US it's usually pork but I think it's veal in Germany.  Double check.  :)
<pleia2> is it fried?
 * pleia2 off fried food to until the gallbladder comes out next week
<nhaines> Only technically!
<pleia2> I'm not supposed to drink either, but I made an exception last night ;)
<nhaines> I was going to say, you should give your gallbladder a good send off.  ;)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> alas, it hurts, so it's not will power keeping me away from fried stuff
<nhaines> If you ever change your mind about pork, Kassler Rippchen is pork loin with Sauerkraut.
<nhaines> Hope the gallbladder procedure goes well.  :)
<pleia2> good to know
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> Hope mine never goes.  I know I definitely like to keep my liver on its toes.
<pleia2> folks in my family haven't really had problems post removal (and we all drink a lot!)
<pleia2> so I'm hoping I got those genes
<nhaines> It's worth a try.  :)
<nhaines> I picked up an Aventinus doppelbock to celebrate the victory.  It was glorious.  (and so was the World Cup victory.)
<pleia2> I got random-beers-from-bar
<pleia2> they were fine, nothing worth writing home about though
<nhaines> Germans take their beers seriously, so I'm sure they were all pretty decent.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Alas, I didn't drink when I was visiting last.
<nhaines> I presume I'll make up for lost time on the next visit!
<pleia2> I shouldn't anymore, last night my gallbladder was muy angry at me and had trouble sleeping
<nhaines> On the bright side, now you know for sure!
<pleia2> yes, I'm very happy about that
<pleia2> constant pain is no fun (nor is avoiding fried foods + alcohol)
<nhaines> What will you eat to celebrate once you're recovered?  :)
<pleia2> well, I'm going to philly 2 weeks after the surgery, so I'm thinking I'll celebrate in my favorite city of carbs and microbrews
<nhaines> This immediately reminds me that I should go to Philly's Best up the road, eat a cheesesteak, and then have a Tastykake.
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> pleia2: how's your German?
<pleia2> non-existant
<nhaines> It's easy.  For example, "Mein Hund trägt eine Krawatte." means "My dog wears a tie."
<nhaines> [TheMoreYouKnow.gif]
<pleia2> for instance: https://twitter.com/pleia2/status/488266637204664320
<darthrobot`> Title: [Twitter / pleia2: On a bus, need to get off at ...]
<nhaines> Hehe  :)
<nhaines> Once you know "haupt" means 'chief' or 'main', things start making more sense.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, they smoosh words together a lot :)
<nhaines> English lost its nerve with kennings once the Normans invaded, but the Franks doubled down and now German has tons.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-15
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-16
 * Roguehorse always interesting to see people come in and out : )
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<ianorlin> gah phone interview went south
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-17
<nhaines> ianorlin: sorry to hear that!
 * ianorlin knows but now have a phone interview tommorow and in person interview Friday
<nhaines> Same place?
<ianorlin> no
<ianorlin> different place
<nhaines> That's good too.
<nhaines> Hopefully tha'ts better.
<nhaines_> Yay I reconnected for some reason?
 * nhaines shrugs.
<raevol> https://openmw.org/2014/openmw-0-31-0/
<darthrobot`> Title: [OpenMW 0.31.0 | OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,]
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> I gotta play that some day.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: Did you find Döner Kebab yet?
<pleia2> nhaines: alas, no, but I did have goulash last night, yum yum
<pleia2> (my father used to make it growing up, brings back memories)
<nhaines> That's a pretty good consolation prize.  :)
<nhaines> I just can't remember if the Kebab I had was in Frankfurt or Marburg.  Anyway, should be some somewhere.  Gyros are not the same, so don't be afraid to ask someone if you're curious about it!
<nhaines> "Entschuldigung bitte, wo möchte ich Döner Kebab finden?" ought to do it.
<pleia2> I've not been feeling the best, so I'm probably sticking close to the hotel for the rest of the week (gallbladder out in a week, yaaay)
<pleia2> I'll come back to germany some day when I'm not sick :)
<nhaines> Aww, I thought that might have been temporary.  Hope it goes well!
<pleia2> thanks
<nhaines> You could also tell the hotel concierge, "Wenn ich kein Döner Kebab esse, dann sterbe ich!"  ("If I don't eat Döner Kebab then I'll die!")
<nhaines> Which I might try next time I'm over there.
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> But if you're still fond of chocolate, try Kinder Schokolade (which you can get here) or Kinder Schoko-Bons (which are almost impossible to find here).
<nhaines> Oh, or Kinder Überraschung eggs!  They have plastic capsules with little toys inside.
<nhaines> Those are downright illegal here.  :)
<pleia2> ah yes, I remember those from when they were legal
<nhaines> They haven't been legal since the 30's.  The FDA simply cracked down.
<nhaines> But yeah, when I found Schoko-Bons here I bought a case of them.  The store gave me a 15% discount so they were only $80.
<nhaines> Not sure how I managed to eat 3.3 pounds of chocolate, but I survived.  (Actually a lot went to family, friends, and their kids.)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> yeah, in the 90s I got a bunch with disney toys in them
<nhaines> If I still have them somewhere, mine have little farm vehicles in them.  Old-timey cars, anyway.
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<ianorlin> good morning
<Roguehorse> So what's the exciting news today? BALUG needs help finding a new home in SF, anyone have contacts that can help them?
 * ianorlin lives in socal so doesn't know about that
<Roguehorse> I just heard about it from one of my mailing lists.....it sucks, but I told them I would do whatever I could to help them out
 * MarkDude can help, but most of my suitable contacts are likely in Oakland. /me is pretty sure a space can be found in SF :D
<Roguehorse> MarkDude: That's great! I figured it wouldn't take too long to find them a new home if enough people got involved. : )
<MarkDude> True. Balug is cool
<Roguehorse> Agreed! I think it's good to have enough LUGs spreads around so it's easy for people to get to one : )
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-18
<Roguehorse> I've heard some people say they feel it would be best to only have one or two large one's in nor-cal rather than many small ones but I think having many smaller ones works better
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<grantbow> hi roguehorse
<Roguehorse> Hey, what's going on?
<grantbow> another day, another interview. what's going on for you?
<pleia2> coming home tomorrow \o/
<pleia2> grantbow: good luck :)
<pleia2> jose: it's out! http://www.informit.com/store/official-ubuntu-book-9780133905397
<darthrobot`> Title: [Official Ubuntu Book, The, 8th Edition | InformIT]
<grantbow> pleia2: grats
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Roguehorse> grantbow: Oh, mostly homework I've been ignoring as I'm not a huge fan of history.
<Roguehorse> I also need to make a final decision on my Masters program
<Roguehorse> And I need to follow up on this gig my academic advisor wants to follow up with over at Cal State E-bay
<Roguehorse> The gig involves a company called Mitel that has an installation there and the word is that they want someone for their data center
<Roguehorse> although after my experience with AT&T I loathe the thought of getting involved with anything having to do with phone systems
<Roguehorse> so I'm reluctant
<Roguehorse> and I need someone to help me solve my issue with my Ubuntu apche server
<Roguehorse> then if I can I'd like to spend some time on a PerlTk program I've been working on
<grantbow> so many projects, so little time :-) I know the feeling.
<Roguehorse> always, my wife complains
<Roguehorse> I'm always working on something and she doesn't understand how someone can find so much to do on a computer
<pleia2> Roguehorse: is roguehorse the address you navigate to in your browser to try and access this? (ServerName)
<Roguehorse> she mostly uses a computer for web surfing unless she's at work
<Roguehorse> no, actually my hostname is set to linux
<pleia2> Roguehorse: I mean, when you go to browse it, what do you type in the addressbar?
<Roguehorse> I noticed the addition from an update where localhost is still 127.0.0.1 but linux resolves to 127.0.1.1
<Roguehorse> that tripped me up for a few minutes until I went in a read the file again
<pleia2> try changing the ServerName to linux
 * pleia2 hrms
<pleia2> cgi-bin is a special kind of thing, so you might also reference cgi-specific docs for whatever cgi type you're using
<Roguehorse> 404
<Roguehorse> at the moment I'm not so concerned about CGI as I got that working through 000-default so I have something to play with
<Roguehorse> just tryingto resolve getting access to /srv
<grantbow> user or group permissions look ok?
<pleia2> Roguehorse: /var/log/apache2/error.log might help
 * grantbow rereads
<Roguehorse> yes, I did remember to sudo service apache2 restart *every time*
<pleia2> could tell you what it's denying access to
<grantbow> +1
<Roguehorse> it's not
<pleia2> that's weird, it should log what it's trying to access for any 404s
<grantbow> maybe the wrong error.log
<grantbow> is there more than one?
<Roguehorse> errorlog and errorlog1
<Roguehorse> hold on
<pleia2> Roguehorse: oh, try the access.log
<pleia2> clearly my brain has turned to mush today :)
<Roguehorse> no worries, I appreciate any brain action I can get to help fix this : )
<pleia2> or been cooked, was 90F here today and the Deutsche Telekom office we were working in had no air conditioning
<pleia2> crazy germans
<Roguehorse> AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<grantbow> AHa!
<Roguehorse> AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 mod_perl/2.0.8 Perl/v5.18.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Roguehorse> AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<pleia2> so that log should have any attempts to access files on the server logged
<Roguehorse> let me look at the access log
<Roguehorse> 127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2014:10:35:57 -0700] "GET /srv/ HTTP/1.1" 404 488 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/36.0.1985.125 Safari/537.36"
<Roguehorse> that's the last entry
<pleia2> what exactly are you typing in the addressbar to access it?
<Roguehorse> so does it have something to do with linux being associated with 127.0.1.1?
<Roguehorse> linux/srv/
<pleia2> drop the srv
<Roguehorse> and I have a basic html file there
<pleia2> you set srv as the document root, which means it lives at /
<pleia2> so linux/
<pleia2> linux/srv/ will attempt to go to /srv/srv
<Roguehorse> LOL! You're my hero!!! : )
<pleia2> hooray!
<Roguehorse> so it was working all along and I was just trying to access it like the default apache setup
<pleia2> yep
<Roguehorse> well, I have definitely learned something today! YOU ROCK!
<pleia2> phew, earned my "I wrote the BOOK on Ubuntu" cred for the day
<Roguehorse> So now I can piddle around with CGI from that address
<pleia2> yeah, so hopefully it ends up in linux/cgi-bin
<Roguehorse> +1000!
<Roguehorse> should
<grantbow> lol
<Roguehorse> so to access the default /var/www I still use the recursive addresses?
<pleia2> well, in the default case of /var/www the DocumentRoot is set to /var/www
<Roguehorse> yep-
<pleia2> so anything you put under it shows up as /srv or whatever
<grantbow> ubuntu does not equal apache, it's just the killer app of linux :-)
<pleia2> same deal here, just that you set it as /srv now
<pleia2> so /var/www/kittens is the same as /srv/kittens
<Roguehorse> well if I access linux/var/www/html it shortens to linux/<website folder>
<pleia2> yep
<Roguehorse> remember they added that extra folder in there (for whatever reason)
<pleia2> well
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> if you acces linux/var/www/html it will look to the filesystem for /srv/var/www/html
<Roguehorse> however, I can access CGI-BIN from /var/www just short of the html directory
<pleia2> my dinner has arrived!
<Roguehorse> ah!? I will have to play with this.. : )
<Roguehorse> Go EAT!
<pleia2> :) have fun
<jose> pleia2: yay! :D
<Roguehorse> ok, I'm having problems establishing recursion
 * ianorlin just got back from an interview as well
<grantbow> +1
<ianorlin> sometimes it feels so endogenous when you can't get expirence because you have none
<Roguehorse> I hear that a lot, it's why we do volunteer work
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: i volunteered a lot of my time, and it never counted as experience
 * ianorlin thinks autism makes it much hareder for someone to get real world expirence
<DonkeyHotei> it makes a lot of real-world things harder
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: LOL!
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: how is that funny?
<Roguehorse> DonkeyHotei: Well, guess I'll just be a lifer volunteer then : )
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: Sorry, thought you were making an off-color joke. But you're right, I suppose it would make things a bit difficult.
<Roguehorse> DonkeyHotei: Still much better to love a $10/hr job than loathe a $50/hr job; money and title don't mean much if a person hates what they're doing
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: what about loathing the $10/hr job? because that's more realistic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-19
<ianorlin> Any one else find that reading the hippa privacy policy reads like a proprietary software liscense
<ianorlin> and why do I want to email rms to see if he had security officers called on him when he refused to sign that he had recieved a copy of privacy policy when he had not
<ianorlin> hmm would building an infrastrucre that allows people to host their own medical records work instead of liscensing it from the medical service providers
<ianorlin> how would a peer to peer medical records system work
<ianorlin> but getting that adopted would be a crazy battle
<Roguehorse> DonkeyHotei: Well, that's true in some cases also
<Roguehorse> You can build whatever you like, it's just a matter of the adoption
<Roguehorse> If you think it's a good idea and you meet therequired criteria for safeguards and regulations.......eh, give it a go
<ianorlin> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/718/distributed-encrypted-electronic-health-records-ehr
<darthrobot`> Title: [Distributed /Encrypted Electronic Health Records (EHR) - ethereum]
<pleia2> ianorlin: fwiw, volunteering and being a linux hobbiest is how I kicked off my career
<pleia2> there are several open source infrastructure projects these days, debian, fedora, jenkins, openstack (what I work on) to get real experience
 * pleia2 digs up links
<pleia2> Debian: https://dsa.debian.org/
<pleia2> Fedora: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Infrastructure
<darthrobot`> Title: [DSA]
<darthrobot`> Title: [Infrastructure - FedoraProject]
<pleia2> Mozilla: https://wiki.mozilla.org/ReleaseEngineering/PuppetAgain
<darthrobot`> Title: [ReleaseEngineering/PuppetAgain - MozillaWiki]
<pleia2> http://jenkins-ci.org/content/come-join-infra-team
<darthrobot`> Title: [Come join the infra team! | Jenkins CI]
<pleia2> and of course http://ci.openstack.org/
<darthrobot`> Title: [OpenStack Project Infrastructure — openstack-infra-config 46130f6 documentation]
<nhaines> pleia2: volunteering and being a linux hobbyist is also how I've landed in a couple of fascinating jobs.  :)
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> Not to mention ended up being a published author (yay magazine articles!)
<pleia2> yeah, me too
<nhaines> Even Linux Foundation looked at my Ubucon work and called me about their Event Coordinator position early this year.
<DonkeyHotei> yeah, none of that ever happened to me
<nhaines> *They* called *me*.  I was pretty amazed.  And you'd better believe my résumé had more than a throwaway sentence in it about Ubucon before I emailed it to them.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: does your resume talk about your volunteer work?
<pleia2> it has a whole section on mine, that's pretty essential
<nhaines> Plus, you'd better believe that anyone who's been in the trenches with me at SCaLE and needs a reference is going to get a massively glowing one from me.
<DonkeyHotei> i don't even remember that much of my volunteer work
<nhaines> If you don't tell anyone about your volunteer work, it can't help you.
<pleia2> yeah, you do need to be strategic about it
<DonkeyHotei> some of the highlights may be in the resume, i no longer remember
<pleia2> but it definitely is possible to get and claim experience in tech even before you have a proper job, that's why/how so many of us are self taught
<nhaines> Nobody cares about your résumé any more than you do.
<nhaines> pleia2: Free Software is unique in that regard in that it only requires determination, because the tools are all freely available.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> fortunately most companies these days use free software :)
<nhaines> It's not like interships don't exist anywhere else, but in Free Software you don't play with toys, you play with the real, live thing.
<nhaines> And even if they don't, you're still using enterprise-grade software.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> you look at the want ads on CL, anything that doesn't require a BS in CS is a minimum wage internship
<pleia2> I just ignore that requirement and apply anyway
<ianorlin> and networking in person is horrible for people with autism
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: i did that for years anyway and it didn't do me a lot
<rww> networking in person is horrible
<pleia2> ianorlin: that's why I network via IRC :) (well, I'm not autistic, but I am terribly shy when I'm not speaking)
 * ianorlin knows
<pleia2> social gatherings are tough unless I know people
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: there is a phenomenon called "broader autism phenotype"
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: realistically I probably do land somewhere on the spectrum, but I'd rather not self diagnose (and I'm ok with how I am)
 * ianorlin also knows there are channels for autism on freenode
<pleia2> I also write a lot - twitter, blogs, articles, etc, so people know I'm engaged even if I'm quiet at actual events
<pleia2> ooh, breakfast time
<DonkeyHotei> when asked whether he's on the spectrum, rms said, and i paraphrase, "i don't know and i don't really care" because knowing whether he is or not doesn't really affect his life
<pleia2> yeah, that
<ianorlin> also rms got upset when he was asked to sign he had recieved privacy policy when he had not at doctors
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: i've personally witnessed his autistic meltdowns, he's on the spectrum, zero doubt
<DonkeyHotei> having seen esr speak at balug, i'm reasonably sure he is also
<DonkeyHotei> takes one to know one
<ianorlin> also why do places send confidential messages to gmail
<DonkeyHotei> you know you can use gpg over gmail, right?
 * ianorlin should learn to do that
<ianorlin> no but not gpg
<Roguehorse> Sorry I missed the rest of the conversation, had to break away and watch The LEGO movie with my son
<DonkeyHotei> ian isn't here, so convo over
<Roguehorse> ahh, looks like some good things got said
<DonkeyHotei> important things were left unsaid
<Roguehorse> sometimes always are; good thing IRC is perpetual : )
<Roguehorse> and to think so many miss out on this for Skype
<DonkeyHotei> i'm on both skype and here
<Roguehorse> I don't do Skype ... no need
<Roguehorse> gotta run, time for bed then LOTS of homework for the weekend - YAY!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-20
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-13
<geom_> has anything except the post-mortem for SGVLUG been added to the agenda?
<ianorlin> I am not sure
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> you can check :)
<geom_> OK, thank ianorlin, I'll try and hand out
<ianorlin> ah yeah waws Roguehorse of a presentation
<geom_> Thanks folks, I am not used to navigating all these different sites yet.  appreciate the help.
<pleia2> no problem
<nhaines> Awww, soooo close to finishing greeking these slides.  :)
<nhaines> I guess I'll finish afterwards.
<ianorlin> greeking?
<nhaines> Adding crippling amounts of tzatziki sauce and national debt.
<Roguehorse> hey
<ianorlin> hi
<nhaines> Roguehorse: just in time for the meeting!  :)
<Roguehorse> =)
<nhaines> Speaking of which...
<Roguehorse> yeah, trying to rest a bit today
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<geom_> greeking?
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jul 13 02:01:31 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Welcome to the meeting, everyone!
<Roguehorse> o\
<ianorlin> o/
<geom_> o/
<nhaines> Today's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> First up, Roguehorse has a presentation coming up.  Could you tell us a bit about it?
<Roguehorse> Yeah
<Roguehorse> I'm starting a new dev project called MeRML: Medical Record Management for Linux
<Roguehorse> As some of you may have heard, I've had  a recent relapse of a lifetime medical condition
<Roguehorse> and during this time, didn't find the kind of software I need to really manage my medical right so I figured "why not"
<Roguehorse> GNU has something but it's more of a medical office thing that is pretty big and complex
<Roguehorse> MeRML will be intended for the SOHO
<nhaines> Sounds pretty interesting.  Where and when is the presentation if we want to go see it?
<Roguehorse> http://www.eblug.org/index.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [East Bay Linux Users Group]
<geom_> I am still not clear Roguehourse, is this for individual use or for a medical office use or both?
<Roguehorse> more about the project can be found here http://www.roguehorse.net/merml.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Scott DuBois - MeRML: Medical Records Management for Linux Project]
<nhaines> The presentation will be at Hurricane Electric in Fremont, CA at the next EBLUG meeting on July 15th, 7pm.
<Roguehorse> yes sir
<nhaines> Has the project begun or are you still in the planning stages?
<Roguehorse> still planning .... hopefully have a demo in a bout 6 months or less
<Roguehorse> right now I'm planning in Python with MySQL backend
<nhaines> Sounds like an exciting time.  Are you planning to record your presentation?
<Roguehorse> mainly because of current Python popularity and ease
<ianorlin> 2 or 3?
<Roguehorse> Uh, no. But I will post it after
<Roguehorse> 3.4
<nhaines> What are you going to post if it's not being recorded?  Slides?
<Roguehorse> this is not a solid dexision though....logistics will decide
<Roguehorse> yes, slides ..
<nhaines> The presentation is on Wednesday, so good luck with that and let us know how it went!
<Roguehorse> Oh, definitely! =)
<nhaines> I know you'll do great.  :)
<Roguehorse> TY
<nhaines> Are there any other upcoming events or announcements at this time?
<pleia2> yes, good luck!
<Roguehorse> TY =)
<pleia2> I don't have anything planned for it, but the dates for the next Ubuntu Global Jam were announced
<pleia2> and "Jam Packs" are available for events participating: http://mhall119.com/2015/07/ubuntu-global-jam-packs-are-back/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Global Jam Packs are back! | Michael Hall]
<pleia2> I'll be out of the country, so I can do anything for SF this time around (and August 7-9th is coming up fast anyway)
<pleia2> s/can/can't
<ianorlin> pleia2: agreed
<pleia2> and if you have no idea what I'm talking about, this page explains what Jams are and the types of things you can do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<darthrobot`> Title: [UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Anyonw who wants to host an Ubuntu Global Jam event should let us know as soon as possible on the mailing list, and we'll get a pack ordered for you.
<pleia2> (even if it's not updated for the latest event dates, ah wiki maintainability issues :))
<pleia2> that's all from me
<Roguehorse> is there a time limit to schedule one?
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.  :)
<nhaines> No time limit, but shipping can cause a delay, so it's better to get your request in early.
<Roguehorse> oh, cool, then =)
<nhaines> I'd say before the next meeting is probably a good deadline.  You'll want to announce it so people can arrange their schedules anyway.
<Roguehorse> I'll definitely set one up for a few months out
<Roguehorse> oh no, this would be like sept oct
<nhaines> Well, the Ubuntu Global Jam is happening August 7-9th.
<Roguehorse> oh
<pleia2> they happen every 6 months or so, the next will likely be in jan-feb
<nhaines> But we have them twice a year!
<Roguehorse> oooh, that will work
<Roguehorse> k
<Roguehorse> good to know, ty
<nhaines> Of course, impromptu Ubuntu jams are always in season, so let us know (early) and we can see if we can get some swag shipped out to you.  :)
<pleia2> if you search "GlobalJam" on our Projects page you can see some details from past ones we've done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> er "Global Jam"
<Roguehorse> awesome!
<nhaines> I'll be finishing up my book that weekend so I won't have time to set anything up, but hopefully next time!
<Roguehorse> sweet!
<nhaines> Thanks for bring it up, pleia2.  :)
<Roguehorse> now I just wish I could afford to buy it =(
<nhaines> Roguehorse: I'll get author copies to give out, so stay tuned.  :)
<nhaines> #topic SGVLUG publishing presentation post-mortem.
<Roguehorse> you rock!
<nhaines> So I drove out to Pasadena on Thursday and attended Ubuntu Hour, which was run by local superhero Richard Gaskin.
<nhaines> And then after that we all went to Du-Pars for the San Gabriel Valley LUG meeting where I gave a presentation called "Writing a Book Using Free Software".
<ianorlin> how bad was the traffic?
<pleia2> yay richard :)
<nhaines> I'm going to publish the slides, but I don't have the rights to some print book material I used, so I was just in the process of modifying those slides before the meeting.
<nhaines> In about an hour, the slides will be available here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/documents/events/2015/sgvlug-presentation-publishing/Writing%20a%20book%20using%20Free%20Software.odp
<darthrobot`> [404] Title: [404 Not Found]
<Roguehorse> cool
<geom_> Will you give the presentation again?
<nhaines> ianorlin: the traffic was pretty decent actually.  Only about 30 minute delay instead of the projected 90 minute delay (thanks, Google Maps!)
<geom_> I wish I could have been there
<nhaines> geom_: Yes, OCLUG has expressed interest and I think I'm going to submit the presentation to SCALE.
<Roguehorse> awesome!
<nhaines> There were about 30 people in attendance, and the talk was extremely well-received.
<geom_> nhaines:  totally cool
<ianorlin> hmm I am not sure how to talk my dad into letting me drive to pasadena
<nhaines> In fact, the Q&A session afterward went quite long, and I gave out about 8 business cards to people wanting to ask followup questions.  :)
<Roguehorse> that's very cool
<Roguehorse> I'm looking foward to writing mine
<nhaines> Two people said they weren't interested in the topic or expected to be bored, but that the presentation was really interesting.
<pleia2> hah, well that's good :)
<Roguehorse> oh, that's a good thing
<nhaines> SGVLUG asked me if I could talk about the process of writing a book and the struggles I had using Free Software with a traditional publisher using proprietary tools.
<Roguehorse> hey, is this your next book topic?
<Roguehorse> writing a book using free software?
<nhaines> But the truth is that I've had basically zero problems using LibreOffice so far.  (I might have to switch to Adobe Reader to proof the... proofs, but other than that, no worries.)
<nhaines> Roguehorse: the success of the talk has actually made me consider it, yes.  :)
<Roguehorse> Dude! DO IT!
<nhaines> So the talk covered the differing workflows and royalty options between traditional and self-publishing, and then discussed the applications you'd use to write a book.
<nhaines> Roguehorse: in deference to my Apress editors, I am disclaiming any time spent writing other books until the first one is finished.  ;)
<nhaines> But yes, I think there might be something there, so we'll see.  :)
<Roguehorse> you are my hero
<nhaines> I tried to record the presentation, but my tablet didn't start recording.  If I'd been smart I would have set up YouTube Live or something.
<geom_> nhaines:  Or called your friend George with his video camera!  :-)
<nhaines> So that means I don't have any photos, since the plan was to framegrab the video, but I'll harass SGVLUG for photos.
<ianorlin> I think my parents have a video camera but it only records to vhs
<nhaines> geom_: I didn't decide to have detailed slides until last minute, but I'll keep you in mind in the future!  :)
<geom_> nhaines:  You know me, if I can help I certainly will.
<nhaines> So!  Slides will be coming up probably in about an hour, and I'll be giving the talk again.  Feedback was positive, and it was nice to talk at SGVLUG a second time.
<nhaines> I was asked to speak again, so I'll probably go back out there to talk about convergence some time when I can make my phone or tablet do that.  :)
<nhaines> I think that's about all I have on that topic.
<Roguehorse> well congrats on that, sounds like it was a wonderful event
<geom_> Yes, congratulations for sure
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> thanks for sharing, nhaines :)
<nhaines> Thanks.  I was happy because my jokes got the appropriate laughs, and when I talked about DRM it was solemn nods all around.
<nhaines> Thanks pleia2.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<ianorlin> yes
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap up?
<pleia2> I'm good
<Roguehorse> I'm good, ty
<geom_> I don't have other business but a question?
<nhaines> geom_: sure, do you want to ask it in or out of the meeting?
<geom_> In the meeting is OK I guess.  It is about the computer lab
<nhaines> You have the floor.  :)
<geom_> I am experiencing a higher install of Linux this month by four times at the lab.  Has anyone else experienced this at all?
<ianorlin> higher install?
<pleia2> what computer lab is this?
<geom_> I have a computer lab in Huntington Beach where I teach basic computer skills and promote Ubuntu
<geom_> I ususally have 1 person a month that will "take the risk" and install Linux.
<pleia2> interesting!
<geom_> This time it has been four people and the month is half-over!
<pleia2> the only labs I work with are linux-only, so I can't offer any feedback here
<geom_> I don't know what to attribute this to and can't seem to find out.
<nhaines> That's good news!  We'll have to make sure you have enough Ubuntu discs.  I'll give you a call after the meeting perhaps!
<nhaines> Well, it's the beginning of summer.  Sometimes habits shift then.
<geom_> nhaines:  that would be great, the disks that is.
<ianorlin> hmm that is when I installed for the time that stuck
<geom_> OK, well I thought I would ask.  It has been very encouraging
<nhaines> Fantastic.  That's great news.  :)
<nhaines> Before we wrap it up, I'd like to make an off-topic announcement.
<Roguehorse> that is cool, good to see more interest
<ianorlin> yes it is
<geom_> Go ahead nahaines
<nhaines> Yesterday, Satoru Iwata--the President of Nintendo and CEO of Nintendo of America passed away.  He was a game developer that rose to lead Nintendo, and was quite influential during the Nintendo Wii, 3DS, and Wii U eras.
 * pleia2 nods
 * ianorlin got the news
<nhaines> When I switched to using Linux full time, most of my videogaming switched to Nintendo systems.
<nhaines> So while they weren't relevant in the Free Software community, they did help facilitate my transition to Linux.
<Roguehorse> =)
<nhaines> That's all on that topic.
<nhaines> Okay, anything else before we wrap up?
 * ianorlin does not have anything more
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<geom_> Not me, thanks nhaines
<Roguehorse> I'm good
<nhaines> Okay, that's it.  I'm going to finish up my slides and get them up again.  I'll leave a note in-channel and probably on the mailing list in an hour.
<nhaines> Everybody enjoy the rest of the weekend!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jul 13 02:48:24 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-07-13-02.01.moin.txt
 * Roguehorse feet hurt, need to put them up for a while
<nhaines> Roguehorse: go relax.  :)
<geom_> nahines:  I
<geom_> nhaines: am writing
<geom_> nhaines:  I think this book will take a year..... sigh
<pleia2> welcome to the club
<geom_> :-)
<nhaines> geom_: haha, yeah, mine too.
<nhaines> geom_: oh, keep me in mind for technical reviewer.
<geom_> nhaines:  Yeah, thanks for your encouragement.  I will do that\
<nhaines> Although once you get into the swing of things it starts flowing pretty quickly.
<ianorlin> I am currently slowly writing this on the wiki because I don't think the docs explain this well, Reporting bugs from the server installer was painful at the start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walterorlin/debugging-debian-installer#preview
<darthrobot`> Title: [walterorlin/debugging-debian-installer - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> I think if I'd purchased these two stock photos I'm using for these updated slides a la carte, it would've cost me like $20.  Although presumably I'd have purchased smaller sizes.  :)
<geom_> nhaines:  It seems to, for me ti is getting started.  It is a good thing I am not a quitter
<nhaines> Okay, that cover's finished, now time to do the interior.
<pleia2> nhaines: my new favorite quote <3
<geom_> nahines:  Me too, love it
<nhaines> Okay, finally.  Time to upload.  :)
<nhaines> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/documents/events/2015/sgvlug-presentation-publishing/Writing%20a%20book%20using%20Free%20Software.odp
<darthrobot`> Content type: [application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation] Size: [1968090]
<nhaines> Oh, fun thing I forgot to mention was that I was able to use my phone as a LibreOffice Impress remote, so I basically never had to look back at my slide deck, plus I had my notes on my phone.
 * paulproteus waves to all y'all
<Roguehorse> got that presentation, very cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-14
<Roguehorse> Man, quiet day today
<ianorlin> yeah it is like that a lot
<ianorlin> I did two testcases today
<Roguehorse> I had a recruiter call me and say "How are you doing today" to which I replied "Horrible, my health is in the shitter"
<Roguehorse> It took him off guard but he kept going anyway
<Roguehorse> Funny, the dude just called and I told him I need 2 or 3 days reote and possible whelchair accessable
<Roguehorse> remote
<Roguehorse> bah ... wheelchair
<Roguehorse> they're dumbfounded
<ianorlin> I don't think they understand invisible disabilities either
<Roguehorse> no...most people don't
<DonkeyHotei> visible disabilities aren't well-accommodated either
<Roguehorse> and I'm so doped on my meds I'm just all up in them about it
<DonkeyHotei> did you have an accident?
<Roguehorse> might as ewll take the bull by the horns and get it all up in there
<Roguehorse> nope, born with thiscondition
<Roguehorse> usually relapses come and go but not this time
<DonkeyHotei> you weren't in a wheelchair last i saw you
<Roguehorse> I was not
<Roguehorse> I had a relapse the first of June
<Roguehorse> I've been at home since
<DonkeyHotei> what is it, exactly?
<Roguehorse> I can walk a little bit but not far and not for very long without a lot of pain
<Roguehorse> no WAY could I be on my feet or walk around all day
<ianorlin> I have had job interviews where a sign said do not enter and there was no were else to enter in the building and I lost it
<DonkeyHotei> is it something like reiter syndrome?
<Roguehorse> http://www.unckidneycenter.org/kidneyhealthlibrary/minimalchange.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Minimal Change Disease]
<Roguehorse> I take huge amounts of Prednisone to help keep it in check
<Roguehorse> http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-6007-9383/prednisone-oral/prednisone-oral/details/list-sideeffects
<darthrobot`> Title: [Common and Rare Side Effects for prednisone oral]
<Roguehorse> all my life it has always gone into remission after starting Prednisone oral in about 10 to 14 days and the Drs taper me off the meds, life goes on
<Roguehorse> this time I've been on the meds for almost 7 weeks and I'm still spilling protein with severe adema (swelling) in the feet and ankles
<Roguehorse> I need a biopsy done and start thinking about serious life changes
<DonkeyHotei> the page you linked does not suggest it could be improved through lifestyle
<Roguehorse> it can't
<Roguehorse> it is what it is and that;s it
<Roguehorse> some lucky people outgrow it...I didn't
<DonkeyHotei> however, everyone knows health is better after quitting smoking
<Roguehorse> yeah BULLSHIT! Keeps me F*ing SANE!
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: please don't use allcaps and cuss in here
<Roguehorse> yeah, sorry
<Roguehorse> anyway, the Prednisone really messes with my mood and psychology
<Roguehorse> like I didn't already need counseling
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: wHaT aBoUt CaMeL cAsE?
<Roguehorse> lets throw gas on a fire
 * ianorlin has listening to a song within a song in a virtual machine
<Roguehorse> I know smoking is bad and I've almost quit
<Roguehorse> down to a pack a week
<Roguehorse> on theother hand I'm so shakey and irritable no one can stand to get near me and I really don't care either
<Roguehorse> snus helped a bit and I have an NJOY electric that helps too
<Roguehorse> and no, I'm not going to consider prescription pot ... I have a kid
<Roguehorse> not like cigarrettes are any better I guess
<Roguehorse> plus I probably wouldn't be able to write a lick of code on prescription pot...then I'd be completely doomed
<DonkeyHotei> tobacco and pot do very different things anyway, it's not like either could substitute for the other
<Roguehorse> the pot would help with the pain though...but acetaminophen works for me
<DonkeyHotei> plenty of people code decently on pot and still others can't without tobacci
<Roguehorse> the nicotein counters the Prednisone...at least for me
<Roguehorse> yeah, I go through a lot of coffee and smokes
<DonkeyHotei> acetominophen is usually pretty useless for me but i can't take much else in that category
<Roguehorse> dinner is up..gotta roll
<Roguehorse> I knew this time was coming all my life and that's why I went back to school to plan for it
<Roguehorse> I was hoping to be in a position by now that would be able to accomodate but no luck
<Roguehorse> now I'm on temporary MediCal and trying to deal with that
<Roguehorse> Ohlone dropped my Fall course so I have no job to go back to
<Roguehorse> I filed for SDI but I think I have to change that and file for unemployment
<DonkeyHotei> you can do both
<Roguehorse> oh, I thought I couldn't
<DonkeyHotei> it's possible, within limits
<Roguehorse> well, in my current state, unless some miracle comes around, I basically can't work anymore
<DonkeyHotei> unemployment assumes you not only can but are actively trying to
<DonkeyHotei> if that's not the case, it's barking up the wrong tree
<Roguehorse> well, I keep applying, and if they can keep me off my feet or provide wheelchair type access, maybe remote work, I "could" work
<DonkeyHotei> hence the possibility of both
<Roguehorse> It's not "impossible" for me to work, it's just really narrow conditions to accomodate
<Roguehorse> so that's where I'm at
<DonkeyHotei> disabilities do narrow the conditions no matter what they are
<Roguehorse> yeah, they do
<DonkeyHotei> sometimes so much that finding any opening within the conditions requires incredible luck
<Roguehorse> yeah, and what am I supposed to do for income while I keep looking?
<ianorlin> and employment tends to depend on past employment
<Roguehorse> I was an instructor at Ohlone last
 * ianorlin really prefers reporitng bugs to applying for jobs
<Roguehorse> lol! Yeah
<DonkeyHotei> if you manage to get ssdi, there are "employment networks" for recipients that basically supply accommodations externally to actual employers
<Roguehorse> ok, I don't know what that means
<DonkeyHotei> like if your regular wheelchair is insufficient for having a job and you need a different kind of wheelchair for it, they get you it
<Roguehorse> ah, ok, yeah ... probably going to want that
<DonkeyHotei> you'd need ssdi first
<Roguehorse> sad part is I'm going to have to think about replacing the mustang I guess ... it's long paid for though
<DonkeyHotei> and that means you need a total of at least ten years full-time employment in your past
<Roguehorse> don't know how I'm going to haul around a wheelchair
<Roguehorse> dude, I've been working since 1984
<DonkeyHotei> when my better half was in a wheelchair, no automotive modification was needed, we just folded it up an put it in the back each time she got in the car
<Roguehorse> one with the big wheels I can do myself?
<DonkeyHotei> i had to do it for her of course
<Roguehorse> there is no way I can fit one of those in my trunk
<DonkeyHotei> it didn't fit in my trunk at the time either, hence "in the back"
<Roguehorse> grrrr...my head is hurting from all this...I'm going to go lay on the bed for a while
<Roguehorse> time to take my meds anyway
<Roguehorse> ttyl
<Roguehorse> I've got it! I can teach programming to the mobile challenged so they can work again
<DonkeyHotei> except that to get hired for remote jobs like that, one needs experience, not simply knowledge
<Roguehorse> just find a way through the edd center
<Roguehorse> I have a degree in SE and experience teaching
<DonkeyHotei> it's not about the teaching part, it's about utility to the students
<DonkeyHotei> if they don't have the experience, being taught something won't get them that job
<Roguehorse> yeah, the system would have to be able to hook that part up
<Roguehorse> there would have to be participating employers
<Roguehorse> I could probably hook something like this up
<Roguehorse> hmm?
<DonkeyHotei> when initiatives like this have been successful in the past, it was because they were initiated by the employers
<Roguehorse> http://www.roguehorse.com/index.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Error reading title]
<Roguehorse> it's a thought anyway
<Roguehorse> when I go to my next Dr visit, I'm going to talk to him about the project .. maybe he can point me in the right direcion
<Roguehorse> Geez ... too many projects
<Roguehorse> there are a lot of good people, who like me, end up with challenges that force them to change careers and some employers are sympathetic to that
<Roguehorse> veterans and regular, everyday, people
<Roguehorse> I think it's a good goal and a doable thing...testing would have to be done becuase not everyone is going to have aptitude for programming or remote administration skills
<Roguehorse> but those who show the capability "could" be trained and be able to earn a living again
<geom_> Roguehorse:  I sure like your attitude, wanting to do something useful.  I think it is great.  I am sorry to hear that you are not well.
<Roguehorse> I try to think of positive projects that are beneficial to people, I like helping in that way, I like project management
<Roguehorse> yeah, I've lived with this condition all my life but this time around is a bit more serious
<Roguehorse> I guess my number wasjust finally up
<Roguehorse> was hoping to have both degrees done and a good job that I would still be able to do while sick
<Roguehorse> I can still finish my Masters, but Network Admin I think is out and MBA Project Management in
<Roguehorse> too bad, big need for Linux System Admins, but when your body is broke.....?? Who needs that guy
<Roguehorse> The job part is turning out to be more tricky than I thought too so I'm trying to think alternatively
<akk> I wish there were more jobs that were flex time/part time. There are so many talented people with issues that make them unable to work a 9-5x5 regular shift.
<akk> (even aside from physical limitations like lifting, crawling under desks etc.)
<Roguehorse> yeah, there are those places where one can put themselves up for bid but I've never tried them
<Roguehorse> it's hard to find a regular account with someone who will throw some consistant bones
<geom_> I sure do understand how you guys feel as I have moderate adult ADHD and a lot of employers don't understand.
<geom_> On the other hand, I work for an accounting and tax office and I am able to see into many different businesses, close up and personal like.
<Roguehorse> of course, what I really need is the insurance, that's even *harder* to find
<akk> Insurance in the US is such a terrible mess.
<geom_> It is VERY hard for them to manage productivity when an employee is on again and off again.  Everything is about productivity now.  Productivity is money.  If they are productive and can't respond fast they lose business and are then out of business themselves.
<Roguehorse> I get the adverts from the insurance companies to come work for them...might look
<Roguehorse> geom_: yep, pretty much
<Roguehorse> everything is JIT (just in time)
<akk> Most programming projects I've worked on have gone months or even years. It really wouldn't have mattered if someone had to have a few days off here and there.
<geom_> There are such jobs out there, they are just hard to find.  Mostly going to be done by referral and recommendation.  Get lots of referrals relating to how you like to finish things, on time, from references.  That will help.
<Roguehorse> I think the MeRML project is going to take a year or two to get into beta then it will be maintained for a long time
<Roguehorse> of course pushing it into other platforms is going to take a while too
<Roguehorse> We see a lot of people come around with these really "high tech" ideas using containers and microkernels etc..and they are cool
<Roguehorse> but I don't want to lose sight of the "average" person....the litttle end user
<geom_> Hey guys, interesting discussion.
<geom_> I have to go though.  Got to get to the office.
<ianorlin> yeah I have heard people call for more maintainers but how do you teach someone to be a maintainer?
<ianorlin> I don't think computer science courses as I know, really cover that well and is something that quite important
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-15
<nhaines> Well, New Horizons was a massive success.
<ianorlin> nhaines: the funny part is there is a retirment home with that name close to me
<nhaines> ianorlin: the NASA mission is probably more inspiring, on the whole.  :)
<ianorlin> true
<akk> Pluto is so cool looking. :)
<akk> And a huge relief for all the NH team members who have been waiting all these years.
<nhaines> Yeah, when I was little it was the planet I was most fascinated about, because there was so little known about it.
<akk> It still is! But at least we'll know *something* now.
<nhaines> It won't be for long.  :)
<Roguehorse> hey....yes, the pics are pretty cool
<MarkDude> What nick is Daniel using at the moment?
<Roguehorse> don't know, I don't keep tabs on people
<Roguehorse> I keep the same nick so people know who I am
 * MarkDude has gilgamesh as 2nd nick MarkDud as 3rd :D
<Roguehorse> ok, and you just don't register you nick because why?
<MarkDude> My main is registered, the 2nd is not as much needed anymore
<Roguehorse> Ah, yeah, I registered mine when I first learned how to use IRC and I've never had an issue
<Roguehorse> lol, gilgamesh, haven't heard that one in a while... =)
<MarkDude> Epic stuff I tell ya
<MarkDude> Before I got stuck with the current nick, it was gonna be my primary
<MarkDude> Due to the efforts to go to hell to save a friend.
<MarkDude> Current nick implies that, but not in epic of mankind manner XD
<MarkDude> Were you the person that needed a speaker?
 * paulproteus waves to y'all.
<akk> hiya paulproteus
<paulproteus> BTW akk -- someone made a hilarious joke you might enjoy: GIMP on the web.
<paulproteus> https://demo.sandstorm.io/appdemo/4edrnun66m0c31s6khzrfeq0e7m3qj0vhp1epuajg563nx0uc6ah
<darthrobot> Title: [Sandstorm]
<paulproteus> It takes a little while to start up, so do be patient.
<akk> Should it be displaying a bunch of JS errors?
<akk> Is that part of the joke?
<paulproteus> Oh, it works for me OK.
<paulproteus> I'm on Chromium fwiw. I can test on Iceweasel.
<akk> I enabled JS but maybe it wants it for some domain noscript isn't showing me, or wants cookies but doesn't bother to test for them, or something.
<paulproteus> Mm, that's possible. I don't know that anyone's tested it with NoScript (and it does require JS and probably some other features too, like cookies).
<akk> If I allow cookies, I still get an Unauthorized error, but it's a slightly different error (no backtrace).
<paulproteus> Make sure you're at https://demo.sandstorm.io/appdemo/4edrnun66m0c31s6khzrfeq0e7m3qj0vhp1epuajg563nx0uc6ah ?
<darthrobot> Title: [Sandstorm]
<paulproteus> Just verified it's OK in iceweasel but I don't have noscript here (but can install to figure out what it does need, if that's helpful).
<akk> Ah, maybe it had routed me to some other page during the errors. Now it's loading.
<paulproteus> FWIW I co-maintain demo.sandstorm.io (as part of the Sandstorm open source project I'm a part of) so I think it'd be fine to trust that domain.
<paulproteus> Great. (-:
<akk> It actually seems like it's running gimp in the browser window, which is somewhat impressive.
<akk> (Slowly, of course.) What's the hilarious part?
<paulproteus> As I understand it, it's gtk-broadway, so gimp is on the server, and what you're seeing is that.
<paulproteus> I think it's an amusing thing to have gimp in a web browser!
<paulproteus> gdk-broadway, rather, which is like s/X11/html/ for GTK
<akk> It has somewhat erratic window management -- the window came up mostly outside the browser window, if I paint in a new image the image window moves so I can't see most of what I painted
<akk> but it's still impressive as a concept.
<paulproteus> Yeah, that is what it's doing (gtk-broadway); just verified.
<akk> It would almost be usable (for simple things, if you were patient) except for the window-jumping-around problem.
<paulproteus> (-:
<paulproteus> Then we can make any GTK app a web app!!
<akk> It's neat that this is possible! Maybe the bugs will get fixed.
<akk> GTK3? Or does it work with 2 as well?
<paulproteus> I think just 3, based on my Googling.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-16
<MarkDude> Good stuff
<Roguehorse> presentation at EBLUG went ok
<Roguehorse> huh, GIMP in the browser was kind of cool
<Roguehorse> cut me off when I tried to save as a jpg but seemed to work pretty well
<Roguehorse> anyone developing for Ubuntu mobile?
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: the channel for that is #ubuntu-touch
<Roguehorse> whoa! long list
<Roguehorse> TY
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-17
<nhaines> Roguehorse: congrats on the presentation!
<nhaines> Roguehorse: I've done a tiny bit of development, but mostly webapp stuff.
<ianorlin> https://github.com/ianorlin/hamiltonian-cursor this is silly
<darthrobot> Title: [ianorlin/hamiltonian-cursor · GitHub]
<Roguehorse> nhaines: TY .... It was just the "usual" crowd so there was no real pressure =)
<nhaines> Ha, that always helps.  :)
<Roguehorse> I got a lot of good ideas back ... so that's what makes me the happiest, feedback
<Roguehorse> I'm one who really appreciates the "round table" discussion group ... That's kind of the way our group rolls. =)
<nhaines> Oh yeah, that's absolutely the best.  :)
<Roguehorse> so, today I wrote out the first test run in bash just writing the data to a text file ... now I'll convert that over to write to MySQL
<Roguehorse> I'll push the rest straighjt to MySQL and when I get all that done, then I'll start in on the Python
<Roguehorse> I think it's easier to tweak out the logic in bash first, probably redundant work, but whatever
<nhaines> Usually people say that about Python.  :)
<nhaines> But whatever gets the logic clear in your mind, that's the important part.
<Roguehorse> Python's pretty easy to work with, it doesn't take long to convert things over so I agree, whatever is easiest for someone
<Roguehorse> sent my resume to Hurricane for a Network Engineer position, don't think I'll be called, but I sent it
<nhaines> Roguehorse: ooh, good luck!
<Roguehorse> Yeah, I just don't have a lot of experience with the border gateway stuff, but I don't think it's that hard really
<Roguehorse> that and my mobility is kind of jacked now with my kidney condition
<nhaines> You need one of Google's self-driving cars!
<Roguehorse> LOL =) definitely!
<Roguehorse> Man, that was really hard and scary too, driving to my meeting
<Roguehorse> my meds make me kind of numb and the swelling in my feet made it hard to feel the pressure right on the pedals
<nhaines> The best analogue I've had to that is once or twice I drove without shoes.  Usually something stupid like a late night fast food run.
<Roguehorse> I stayed in the second lane behind a truck the whole way just to play it extra safe
<nhaines> It is very different.
<nhaines> Haha, good idea.  Well, I'm glad you made it there and back again!
<Roguehorse> me too, it was dark on the way home wich is also hard because I have minor cataracts so the lights can be blinding at night
<Roguehorse> at just 45, I'm kind of a mess
<Roguehorse> gonna be a hell of a book though! LOL!
<nhaines> lol!
<Roguehorse> side effects from the meds are a lot more pronounced now that I'm older, they didn't used to bother me so much
<Roguehorse> at the meeting, the guys were saying I should dev straight to Android to make a buck from MeRML
<nhaines> Cordova.
<Roguehorse> what is that?
<Roguehorse> ......make a buck and have it on my resume...
<nhaines> It's a Javascript library that allows you to write once and run for iOS, Android, and Ubuntu.  And possibly Web, too.  HTML5/CSS/Javascript.
<Roguehorse> I'd rather dev it straight to Ubuntu honestly....that's the original plan
<nhaines> wasn't it server/client?
<Roguehorse> no
<Roguehorse> local rdbs
<Roguehorse> to accomodate people without Internet
<nhaines> Well, write it first and you can do the usual rewrite/port dance later.  :)
<Roguehorse> Amen! =)
<Roguehorse> I don't want to leave anyone out, everyone can use it
<Roguehorse> I've only been at my desk a short time and I can already feel the swelling building in my legs and feet, it hurts and it sucks
<Roguehorse> grrrrr
<nhaines> I guess a standing desk is out of the question?
<Roguehorse> LOL! Uh....yeah
<Roguehorse> dude, I'm pricing wheelchairs for "bad" days
<Roguehorse> my memory is killing me, what's the name for those rdbms diagrams? Where the PK's and FK's are explained?
<Roguehorse> UML
<Roguehorse> duh!
<Roguehorse> I really should probably build one of these in the next week or two
<Roguehorse> I wish we had a better equivalent to MS Visio .. that is one app that worked pretty good from school
<Roguehorse> funny you mention the standing desk....Ohlone isn't set up for wheelchair professors really....all podiums
<Roguehorse> one more thing I have to think about ...... great
<Roguehorse> HA! My sincerest aplogies ....... I found dia https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/dia/
<darthrobot> Title: [Diagram editor — Ubuntu Apps Directory]
<Roguehorse> now to figure it out =)
<Roguehorse> Here we go ...... this is what I need .. https://www.dropbox.com/s/as0twrcyzpw9ak6/Professor-X-Wheelchair-X-Men.jpg?dl=0
<darthrobot> Title: [Dropbox - Professor-X-Wheelchair-X-Men.jpg]
<Roguehorse> LOL! =)
<nhaines> Perfect!
<Roguehorse> I know, right =)
<Roguehorse> got a hit for DevOps at Walmart eCommerce, Sunnyvale ..... I don't know jack about DevOps ... but I'll apply anyway
<philipballew> Roguehorse, or become a Walmart greater
<Roguehorse> Sure
<Roguehorse> I can check myself into John George as crazy too
<Roguehorse> my SDI papers came today so I have to look at those as well
<Roguehorse> Ya know, Bowman is doing DevOps at Safeway ... wish I could get a hold of that guy .. get some pointers
<Roguehorse> The worst part is I can apply all I want but interviewing isn't really going to go well
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: I know so much
<Roguehorse> Well, seems like the "hot" job going right now. I looked at what it entails once .. kind of a mix of things
<Roguehorse> I wonder if it's fun?
<Roguehorse> ya know, mixing it up during the day rather than channeled into one thing
<ianorlin> also hope no one heads north on 15 as cars on it are being engulfed in flames
<Roguehorse> AHHH! OMG! What happened?
<ianorlin> wildfire jumped highway and stationary cars cought fire with no where to go
<Roguehorse> Ah man! That's all bad
<Roguehorse> I'm just here at home doing my programming. Had a stalker come after me from LinkedIN. Kids don't like being called out on their BS.
<Roguehorse> They just go ALL crazy. Crank calls. Bogus stalker profiles ... blah blah blah.. punks
<Roguehorse> it must be interesting to have such a dull life one has time to harass people ... my word
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-18
<Roguehorse> got another one for a Linux Systems Engineer in MIssion Bay .... I can BART there
<Roguehorse> how many recruiting companies are there in the world? Geez
<Roguehorse> I swear, I think I would be good at being a tech recruiter
<akk> It wouldn't be hard to be better than 90% of them.
<Roguehorse> lol....yeah....I think it would be fun too really
<Roguehorse> I'm having a problem pulling down the andale32.exe MS core fonts for the restricted-extras ... any hints or tips?
<akk> Do you need them right now? I've occasionally had glitches pulling down third-party software like msfonts or flash, that went away a few hours or a day later.
<Roguehorse> I guess not.. I installed AudioConverter and was missing the mp3 stuff but it  seems to be there now without the fonts intalled
<Roguehorse> I pulled the exe package from a BSD mirror so I have the file
<Roguehorse> just not sure what to do with it now
<ianorlin> I don't know
<Roguehorse> yeah, can't find plugins
<Roguehorse> Ah! It's going now
<Roguehorse> whew!
<Roguehorse> reboot
<Roguehorse> seems to be working .. TY
<ianorlin> nhaines: when is next oclug meeting?
<nhaines> ianorlin: indeterminate.
<ianorlin> ah
<ianorlin> but not tommrow right
<nhaines> Right.  Definitely not  :)  Hopefully next weekend.  But summer is always tricky at a university.
<ianorlin> ah
<ianorlin> wow someone is trying to sell a refurbished versioo of this old pci network card for 40 bucks but it is really ancient
<nhaines> If it's rare enough...
<ianorlin> no but there are some for 94 cetns
<ianorlin> works perfectly with linux
<ianorlin> although not many come with pci slots still
<nhaines> Yeah, it all comes down to availability and suitability.
<Roguehorse> I have the house to myself! I can finally finish Jono's book after a year! Yay! \o/
<nhaines> Yay!
<nhaines> Which book, The Art of Community?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-19
<philipballew> Another exciting time at the Linux Users Group of Tijuana witch is starting.
<philipballew> Today we are talking about Clonezilla
<ianorlyn> hmm can you ask a question of how it compares to some xfs specific tools like xfs_copy
<philipballew> ianorlyn, Sure, thats not a bad idea at all to ask.
<ianorlyn> although the xfs docs aren't in the best shape
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<Roguehorse2> Got that working =)
<philipballew> Roguehorse2, what was working?
<Roguehorse2> Now I don't have to be at my desk....the little things matter =)
<philipballew> Roguehorse2, Its saturday
<Roguehorse2> Oh, I just never put irc on the tablet
<philipballew> Go away from the deak and do something fun!
 * philipballew says the guy sitting in a Linux Users Group on a Saturday night
<Roguehorse2>  I was reading but my eyes started getting tired
<philipballew> Roguehorse2, that happens to me all the time.
<philipballew> I dislike it.
<Roguehorse2> Like irc is any better right?
<philipballew> ianorlyn, I have not read the docs for xfs. Only clonezilla when I last used it about a year ago.
<Roguehorse2> I gotta run. I have the house to myself and have to make dinner.
<philipballew> Roguehorse2, Hope you get a good workout on your run!
<Roguehorse2> Lol! Yeah very funny. :😄
<Roguehorse2> good ... password works
<Roguehorse> Cool
<nhaines> rww: Good evening!
<rww> hihi
 * nhaines is down to one chapter remaining of his book to write.
<rww> woot
<nhaines> Yup, taking... probably two days off.  Then back to work on that.
<Roguehorse2> nhaines: oh, good for you! I was working on that yesterday. What a flood of memories start coming back ... funny =)
<Roguehorse2> anyone still use usenet?
<nhaines> Thanks!  I had a call with my editors on Friday and we restructured a chapter that wasn't working out.  Dropped it and moved its content to other chapters that could absorb it.  I think it made for stronger other chapters.
<nhaines> Running my backups now, ha.
<nhaines> I don't use Usenet, as much as I should probably read alt.fan.tolkien and alt.fan.pratchett.  But I do have a real-time replay of Usenet from 30 years ago in Thunderbird.
<nhaines> When I found it two years ago, everyone was arguing about Star Trek II and the first rumors about Star Trek III were starting to be leaked.  So it just goes to show you that technology never changes.
<pleia2> nhaines: woo, congrats on the progress!
<Roguehorse2> nhaines: I have one account that I subscribe to .. check in on occasion
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-18
<Be4stElectrjc> Hi, need to update my bios. But only option to do it through an exe. The process will use winflash. I can give you link of the BIOS file.
<Be4stElectrjc> This package contains the WinFlash utility and a System BIOS image for the supported notebook models and operating systems. The WinFlash utility is used to locally flash the System BIOS (ROM) on notebooks operating in a Microsoft Windows XP or Microsoft Windows Vista environment.
<nhandler> Looks like jono plugged the release party :)
<pleia2> oh good, I invited him to attend and say a few words, but he'll be traveling at the time
 * pleia2 rt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-19
<nhaines> pleia2: ooh, the Ubuntu USB keys are cute!  :)
<nhaines> Also, the OCLUG leader was surprised to hear that they were available finally and said "Well what are we waiting for?  Let's buy a bunch so we can have them to give to new attendees!"
<DonkeyHotei> do they have 16.04.1?
<lynorian> DonkeyHotei, no the release canidate is not out yet and still being tested
<lynorian> but release team said they will probably respin everything tommorow
<DonkeyHotei> a bit early for the keys to ship, then
<lynorian> DonkeyHotei, yes the iso is not quite realeased yet
<pleia2> traditionally the CDs/DVDs have been the original release, not the .1 release
<pleia2> this is in keeping with that, but they had a lot of vendor problems with the USB sticks, hence their lateness, I'd prefer if they weren't delayed further
<DonkeyHotei> right, but they already waited this long…
<pleia2> resetting the clock at this point would likely mean we wouldn't get them until September
<DonkeyHotei> but they're still writeable, right?
<pleia2> sure, but Canonical isn't going to spend days reflashing hundreds of drives that were tested and shipped to them
<pleia2> that might take until September too :)
<DonkeyHotei> perhaps not, but locos and lugs could
<pleia2> I'm not
<lynorian> ^
<pleia2> I can't make the time to flash and test every drive, I have a life and a job /o\
<DonkeyHotei> i'd imagine most lugs would pass out few enough of them that it wouldn't take undue time, and certainly less time than discs
<nhaines> It takes about the same amount of time to burn a DVD and flash a USB drive.  Except that flashing USB drives is far more manual unless you have a $15,000 duplicator.
<nhaines> pleia2: try to talk your job into letting you reflash USB keys as a 20% project!
<pleia2> yeah, I didn't burn DVDs either ;)
<nhaines> I would usually burn a max of 5 DVDs.  ;)
<pleia2> nhaines: if we had 20% projects (we don't), I can think of about a million things I'd rather do :)
<nhaines> pleia2: it can be a pilot test.  :)
<nhaines> The only reason I burn DVDs at all now is because I know a very nice old man who always says hi at SCALE and asks to be mailed DVDs because his bandwidth is too slow to download 32-bit ISOs.  And even then he mostly mails blanks and SASEs to me, which is awfully nice.
<pleia2> I still do for my Lubuntu PPC mac
<pleia2> or if I'm doing ISO testing and for some reason the USB tools, partitioner and dd are misbehaving, but given all the options that's less common these days
<lynorian> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html if you have problems booting usb for some reason this may be of use
<darthrobot> Title: [Plop Boot Manager 5.0 - Download]
<lynorian> think it is x86 assembler so it doesn't work on powerpc
<pleia2> it's usually a problem with creating them, not booting them (and my ppc mac doesn't have the *ability* to boot from usb)
<lynorian> this lets you basically chainboot of the usbv
<pleia2> aha
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: it can boot from ieee1394
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm chatting with the Community Team about LoCo and community help, if you have comments or concerns.  We're doing a hangout.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks, I'd like to but my office is currently being occupied by someone fixing our printer, and then I have a work meeting
<nhaines> pleia2: Oh, I was just going to pass along anything you had to mention.  :)
<pleia2> oh, heh :)
<pleia2> not prepared to articulate specific problems right now
<nhaines> pleia2: no worries!  I should've given more notice.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: work items for everyone!  \o/
<nhaines> We've had positive results from the pilot test program, so we're going to be expanding Meetup.com sponsorship to any LoCo team who wants it.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> cool, will they fix billing? ;) still getting an error today
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, Michael is working on that.  ;)
<pleia2> great
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-23
<nhaines> pleia2: hate to do this, but something came up and I'm not 100% sure I'll be back in time for the meeting Sunday.  Although I think it's plausible.  Will you be around just in case?
<lynorian> I hope I will
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-24
<pleia2> nhaines: not sure, feeling a bit overwhelmed this weekend and I haven't firmed up my evening plans
<pleia2> ugh
<pleia2> Your Meetup Group will shut down in 2 Weeks!
<pleia2> Members of Ubuntu California LoCo Team,
<pleia2> Your Organizer, Ubuntu LoCo Teams, just stepped down without nominating a replacement.
<pleia2> I thought the Canonical community team was taking care of this? :(
<pleia2> emailed the loco council about it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-18
<metalbiker> anybody still up? lol i'm getting ready to start helping with the daily builds of 17.10. anybody doing the same? i just want to make sure that the hardware inside of my laptop is covered.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-21
<philipballew> hey pleia2 , can I send you a pm?
<pleia2> yep
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-16
<nhaines> Meeting soon!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jul 16 02:00:22 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hello everyone, and welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for July 15th, 2018.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18July15
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18July15 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> The agenda for tonight is empty, so this will be a short meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming Events
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase is underway!  You can submit your Creative Commons-licensed photo to be considered for one of the default wallpapers in Ubuntu 18.10!
<nhaines> The contest runs until August 13th, and you can view the current submissions, or add your own, via Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1810/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu 18.10 LTS Free Culture Showcase - Wallpapers | Flickr]
<nhaines> Note that we're looking for not just amazing photographs, but also for illustrations.  If you know of local or online photography groups, please feel free to inform them as well.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> There are no LoCo announcements at this time.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business to discuss before we wrap things up?
<nhaines> Okay, that wraps up tonight's meeting.  Our next meeting is July 29th at 7pm.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jul 16 02:09:38 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-07-16-02.00.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 29th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-20
<pleia2> nhaines: 4-pack of strawberry ordered, try it yet?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-07-15
<guest93758> Hi, what's going on with #ubuntu-us-foo, everything is down but you guys?
<guest93758> (OK, I've only checked 6, but, hey...)
